#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Восемь классов существ - кто они?

## Эфрон

Доброго времени!

Скажите, кто есть восемь классов существ, и почему их еще называют "нелюди"?

К какому из шести миров они относятся?

Кто они и какова их роль в жизни и практике?

Я читал в одном источнике, что имена их оканчиваются на "-мукха", а в "Книге Тунов" Намкая Норбу Ринпоче: Яма, Дуд, Гьялпо, Нага, Дэва, Маио, Цен, Якша.

----------


## Нико

ྻНет восьми классов, есть только шесть: люди, боги, полубоги, духи, животные и страдальцы в аду.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нико, «Отсекая надежду и страх», глава 8. «Восемь классов магических существ».

----------

Сергей Губарев (23.10.2014), Сергей Хос (22.10.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, «Отсекая надежду и страх», глава 8. «Восемь классов магических существ».


А, ну если об этом, тогда я не спорю).

----------


## Aion

См. Планетарные духи, местные и личные божества

----------

Rushny (29.10.2014), Shus (22.10.2014), Балдинг (04.12.2014), Эфрон (22.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

Читал про Нагов, что они обитают у источников, и вспомнил рассказ своего двоюродного брата, он был маленький тогда, пошел на родник, за водой. А родник этот в густых зарослях у холма, и подходя к роднику он увидел, как он рассказал, что у родника "пляшет чорт", он его описал как именно черта с рожками и копытами. Может это и был дух-охранитель родника? Что интересно, в том месте мы много находили окаменелостей "чертов палец".

Просто вспомнилась эта история. Как наги живут в роднике, всегда невидимо рядом, или на каком-то другом срезе мира, то есть не в нашем мире?

----------


## Бо

> Читал про Нагов, что они обитают у источников, и вспомнил рассказ своего двоюродного брата, он был маленький тогда, пошел на родник, за водой. А родник этот в густых зарослях у холма, и подходя к роднику он увидел, как он рассказал, что у родника "пляшет чорт", он его описал как именно черта с рожками и копытами. Может это и был дух-охранитель родника? Что интересно, в том месте мы много находили окаменелостей "чертов палец".
> 
> Просто вспомнилась эта история. Как наги живут в роднике, всегда невидимо рядом, или на каком-то другом срезе мира, то есть не в нашем мире?


Наги - это змееподобные существа. Будда в одной из предыдущих жизней был нагом-правителем Цейлона.

----------

Эфрон (22.10.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Просто вспомнилась эта история. Как наги живут в роднике, всегда невидимо рядом, или на каком-то другом срезе мира, то есть не в нашем мире?


Наги -- это невидимые для людей (с грязной кармой) существа-обитатели водоёмов, которые, тем не менее, могут причинить весьма ощутимый вред, если рыбачить или иным образом непозволительно обращаться с водой.

----------

Игорь Ю (25.02.2020), Эфрон (22.10.2014)

----------


## Карма Доржи



----------

Joy (22.10.2014), Pema Sonam (26.10.2014), Пема Ванчук (04.12.2014), Сергей Губарев (23.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2014), Эфрон (22.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Наги -- это невидимые для людей (с грязной кармой) существа-обитатели водоёмов, которые, тем не менее, могут причинить весьма ощутимый вред, если рыбачить или иным образом непозволительно обращаться с водой.


А как они в них живут - невидимо присутствуют прямо в водоеме, или же в каком-то своем измерении, и иногда выходят в наше?

----------


## Нико

> А как они в них живут - невидимо присутствуют прямо в водоеме, или же в каком-то своем измерении, и иногда выходят в наше?


Примерно так же, как и духи. Они всегда рядом, но мы не можем на них наткнуться как на что-то плотное).

----------

Эфрон (22.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Примерно так же, как и духи. Они всегда рядом, но мы не можем на них наткнуться как на что-то плотное).


В оккультизме есть такое понятие как "астрал", такое измерение, которое находится вроде прямо тут, а на самом деле совсем не тут, а непонятно для нас где. Вот например озеро, в астрале это тоже озеро и тоже находится тут, но может быть там очень плотный воздух, растения другие, цвет неба и воды другой, фоновый звук другой, много мертвых и странных существ. Вроде это все в одном и том же месте, но редко пересекается, нужно проработать особое восприятие, чтобы в видимом нам мире увидеть весь этот астрал. Может и эти существа тоже живут в таком вот "астрале", а люди иногда могут их видеть, в некоторых условиях, или же например они сами могут явиться человеку в определенном образе.

----------


## Нико

> В оккультизме есть такое понятие как "астрал", такое измерение, которое находится вроде прямо тут, а на самом деле совсем не тут, а непонятно для нас где. Вот например озеро, в астрале это тоже озеро и тоже находится тут, но может быть там очень плотный воздух, растения другие, цвет неба и воды другой, фоновый звук другой, много мертвых и странных существ. Вроде это все в одном и том же месте, но редко пересекается, нужно проработать особое восприятие, чтобы в видимом нам мире увидеть весь этот астрал. Может и эти существа тоже живут в таком вот "астрале", а люди иногда могут их видеть, в некоторых условиях, или же например они сами могут явиться человеку в определенном образе.


В буддизме нет такого понятия как "астрал", поэтому ничем не могу помочь. Одно скажу -- духи вполне себе существуют в нашем измерении, и некоторые практики способны их увидеть. И даже не практики.

----------

Алик (22.10.2014), Игорь Ю (25.02.2020)

----------


## Алик

> А как они в них живут - невидимо присутствуют прямо в водоеме, или же в каком-то своем измерении, и иногда выходят в наше?

----------

Дубинин (05.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В буддизме нет такого понятия как "астрал", поэтому ничем не могу помочь.


Астрал примерно соответствует рупа-дхату, я думаю.

----------

Aion (22.10.2014), Сергей Губарев (23.10.2014), Эфрон (23.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Астрал примерно соответствует рупа-дхату, я думаю.


Наверное, это более низкий мир, чем "Рупа-дхату", астрал называют большой помойкой, и те, кто так или иначе туда смотрел, вроде есть такие товарищи, они себя не очень хорошо чувствуют после такого посещения.

----------


## Эфрон

> В буддизме нет такого понятия как "астрал", поэтому ничем не могу помочь. Одно скажу -- духи вполне себе существуют в нашем измерении, и некоторые практики способны их увидеть. И даже не практики.


Если это огромный дух, размером с гору, как он умещается так, что его никто не задевает и он никого не задевает при передвижении?

----------


## Won Soeng

Если Вы не воспринимаете - какая разница, почему? Вы хотите общаться с духами? Развивайте способности дхьян, практика известная.

----------

Игорь Ю (25.02.2020), Сергей Хос (23.10.2014)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Все эти 8 видов нелюди (в текстах упоминается, если память не изменяет, про 360 видов, из которых 8 — самые "популярные") относятся к совершенно разным классам 6 типов существ. Например За — относятся к богам из свиты Четырех правителей, нагов так вообще к животным относят. Значительная часть нелюди относится к претам; а есть нелюдь, которая вовсе даже и "людь" (я очень давно интересовался подобным вопросом, уже почти все забыл, но вроде Ракшасы являются сильно деградировавшими до людоедства людьми).

_Ракшас_

----------

Aion (23.10.2014), Kit (23.10.2014), Rushny (29.10.2014), Балдинг (04.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2014)

----------


## Kit

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче довольно много рассказывает о 8-ми классах. Можете например поискать в его книгах.

----------


## Бо

Это существо у воды может быть выглядело так?

----------

Карма Доржи (23.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2014)

----------


## Карма Доржи

На той картинке, Лу - это наги

----------


## Дионисий

В буддизме боги природных стихий такие как Индра например, ответственны за выпадание дождя? Ваю за ветер, Агни за огонь и т.д?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> В буддизме боги природных стихий такие как Индра например, ответственны за выпадание дождя? Ваю за ветер, Агни за огонь и т.д?


На територии постсоветского пространства Европейской части эти функции курируют Стрибог, Крышень и возможно Сварожич. Обращайтесь к ним согласно корпоративной этике:-)

----------


## Дионисий

Не Крышень-Вышень это неаутентично

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> нагов так вообще к животным относят.


Исходя из того, что написано в Ламрим Ченмо, думаю, наги- не совсем относятся к животным:



> Кроме того, сказано, что те, кто не нарушит последнего из четырех: предписаний [обетов], правил [монашеского] быта, [праведного получения] средств существования и правильного воззрения, но будут небезупречны в трех первых: нарушат некоторые их пункты, - то переродятся в наг.
> 
> Об этом говорится в "Вопросах Сагарамати":
> 
> "- Бхагаван! Когда я проживал в океане в начале кальпы и в мире появился Татхагата Кракуччханда, тогда в океане было мало наг, сыновей и дочерей наг; моя свита тоже была малочисленной. Бхагаван! Ныне же в океане безмерное, неисчислимое множество наг, сыновей и дочерей наг. Какова причина этого, каково условие, о Бхагаван?
> 
> Бхагаван сказал:
> 
> - Владыка наг! Те из посвященных в превосходно изложенную Дхарму Винаи, кто не вполне чисто соблюдают нравственность: нарушают правила [монашеского] быта, нарушают [праведный способ получения] средств существования и нарушают предписания [обетов], - т.е. [блюдут их] не полностью, но честно [держатся] своего воззрения, - не перерождаются в Адах живых существ: после смерти они рождаются среди наг".
> ...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2020)

----------


## Нико

> Исходя из того, что написано в Ламрим Ченмо, думаю, наги- не совсем относятся к животным


Нет, конечно. Они относятся к дУхам ).

----------


## Балдинг

> Все эти 8 видов нелюди (в текстах упоминается, если память не изменяет, про 360 видов, из которых 8 — самые "популярные") относятся к совершенно разным классам 6 типов существ. Например За — относятся к богам из свиты Четырех правителей, нагов так вообще к животным относят. Значительная часть нелюди относится к претам; а есть нелюдь, которая вовсе даже и "людь" (я очень давно интересовался подобным вопросом, уже почти все забыл, но вроде Ракшасы являются сильно деградировавшими до людоедства людьми).
> 
> _Ракшас_
> Вложение 17277


Смотри ка, совпадение. Не так давно в эсквайре читал о людоедах (жертвой выступил программист с гей-форума), а тут читаю Ваше сообщение и картинку - коррелирует.

----------

ТаТая (16.01.2020)

----------


## Olle

Вопрос:
Сегодня - Наги
Сегодня "Наги" выходят из своих мест обитания 

А 06.04.2015 
Наги
Сегодня "Наги" остаются в своих обителях.
Так они тут в своих обителях или вышли и зашли обратно?
 Или они до 12.04 будут (были) в этом мире?

----------


## Дубинин

Очевидно, что решающее слово: "сегодня". И и описываемые действия Нагов и манипуляции с ритуалами, ограниченны в тексте только этим словом (от сего: факт только- определённый день, остальное- лишь домысел))

----------


## Шавырин

А на моё мнение , решающее тут : " Кому это выгодно ?" .

----------


## Дубинин

> А на моё мнение , решающее тут : " Кому это выгодно ?" .


Выгодно изготовителям дверей и замков? ("..когда Наги "возвращаются в свой мир и закрывают проход..") Мафия?

----------


## Шавырин

> Выгодно изготовителям дверей и замков? ("..когда Наги "возвращаются в свой мир и закрывают проход..") Мафия?


Ну, как вариант  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

К какой локе относятся гьялпо или мамо, например?

----------


## Alex

И те, и другие — к прета-локе (если мы о мирских мамо говорим, конечно).

----------

Joy (05.09.2021), PampKin Head (25.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (26.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

При чёткой строгой абхидхармической классификации существа делятся на шесть лок по определённым признакам (доминирующая клеша, спектры возможного переживания сукха духкха и т.п). Отсюда божества земель и т.п. относятся к претам.
При других подходах, по другим критериям будут относится к божествам, как например и некоторые "божественные животные" и т.п.

В Сутрах\Суттах в обыденной речи чёткая абхидхармическая классификация не используется и по другим признакам могут например и божества Меру\Сумеру называться якшами\яккхами или бхутами. Например Ратана Сутта. 
Также вполне нормально  в обыденной речи девапутр\девапутт камалоки называть якшой\яккхой или например раджу - дева.

----------


## Воробьян

Могу сказать из личного опыта человека, узнавшего по косвенным признакам, описанным в разных источниках о вреде 8 классов, что имею провокацию класса Дза (За), т.е. планетарных духов. 
Однажды, уже давно, в Москве идя пешком от ВДНХ у центру я очнулся потеряв полностью "себя" уже у Садового Кольца, расстояние примерно 5 км судя по карте... В памяти ничего нет, как будто тьма. Состояние тяжелое.. С тех пор я стал "кунять" на работе будто засыпаешь на несколько секунд. В целом ничего не проходило ни по каким рецептам врачей, и пр. 
Практика Ваджрапани за короткое время не только почти избавила от негатива, но и дала энергии. Хотя я ее практикую всего пару недель.  
Что могу сказать, из того что узнал по теме вообще 8 классов - это "энергии путешествующие в пространстве и времени, наполненные негативными для человеческого кармического тела и ума состоянием".
Т.е. некоторые - путешествуют, как невидимые облака или несомые неизвестным ветром кучки листвы, некоторые привязаны в силу "питания" к какому то месту. Но это неверное слово, скорее они неразрывно с этим местом связаны.
Одна энергия как бешенный бык по своему поведению и "гуляет" в пространстве - самые сильные из 8 классов, такие увлекают за собой "свиту", как любая гопота или сильная энергия, плюс притягивает минус - тех кому не хватает энергии они подпитываются активностью плюса. И провоцируют любого кто встретится на пути. Типа просят закурить и тоже дают слегка ногами лежачему, которого свалит сильная гопота.
Но они могут даже не замечать человека из-за своей кармы. А могут и замечать. 
Другие как росянки живут своей зубастой жизнью пока их никто не трогает - они никого не трогают. 
Лучше бы не было никаких 8 классов. А может их и нет и все это игра ума...
Для меня вопросом остается другой. Я вычитал со страницы одного "великого" буддиста фразу, услышанную не в первый раз. Если человек слаб или не развит - это его проблемы, и если ты этим пользуешься это нормально. Чем такой подход отличается от активности 8 классов?

----------


## Алсу

Ваджайогини надо делать, она это все снимает.

----------

Alex (18.01.2020)

----------


## Алсу

> Ваджайогини надо делать, она это все снимает.

----------


## Anthony

А еще лучше пуджарить всяким могучим защитникам. И разным. 
Ну и винца наливать восьми классам периодически.

Ну если своих сил мало, конечно.

----------


## Воробьян

> Ваджайогини надо делать, она это все снимает.


Спасибо за совет, я изучу этот вопрос.

----------


## Алсу

Антони, ты как всегда прав.

----------


## Alex

Ваджракила.

----------


## Алсу

Килая, конечно тоже сильное божество. Но тут у кого с кем связь. Хозяйка кладбищ  (Ваджайогини) здорово помогает живым. Мне как-то был сон, общаюсь с какой то подругой и вдруг замечаю, что она голая, а это конкретный признак Ваджайогини. А пресмотревшись вижу, что цвет кожи красный. А такой цвет он обычно не бывает у людей. Но я до сих пор не могу забыть эту реально красную задницу. Сам разговор не запомнился, так приятное общение. Ну, у тех кто давно в тантре бывают такие феномины

----------


## Anthony

> Килая, конечно тоже сильное божество. Но тут у кого с кем связь. Хозяйка кладбищ  (Ваджайогини) здорово помогает живым. Мне как-то был сон, общаюсь с какой то подругой и вдруг замечаю, что она голая, а это конкретный признак Ваджайогини. А пресмотревшись вижу, что цвет кожи красный. А такой цвет он обычно не бывает у людей. Но я до сих пор не могу забыть эту реально красную задницу. Сам разговор не запомнился, так приятное общение. Ну, у тех кто давно в тантре бывают такие феномины


Голые задницы - это всегда незабываемо.

----------

Вольдемар (19.01.2020)

----------


## Алсу

Можно конечно иронизировать но в тантре это называется знаки.
Она мне потом являлась (во сне) в классической форме с согнутой нагой хотя моё посвящение у Ело было Нарокачо с не согнутой нагой. И почему то тело у нее было покрыто пятнами как у разлагающегося трупа. Не знаю к чему это, но мне приятно думать, что она как то со мной взаимодействует.
Могу еще один сон рассказать, он хорошо попадает в тему. Мне повезло получить посвящение в практику Чед в линии Сопа Ринпоче. В ту же ночь снится сон: лежу в огромной луже крови и в ней лежат люди с содранной кожей. Вырываю у себя глаз и бросаю куда то в пространство.
Стало понятно, что Чед получен и даже со знаками.

----------


## Воробьян

В тантре Ваджрайогини указывается, что она содержит всю мудрость Будд. Но никаких указаний относительных условий ее "применения", как "лекарство от" я не нашел. 
Мол практика "хорошо защищает от провокаций богов", например. Такого чего-то я не нашел.
Каждый нахваливает то, с чем у него есть связь. Люди, уже спокойно пребывающие в недвойственности дзогчен и слышать не хотят о "проблемах" и их "решениях", только надув щеки рассказывают какие все вокруг глупые и двойственные. И сами виноваты. Люди, долгое время пребывавшие в Карма-Кагью - вот источник любых советов. Вечно что-то рассказывают. У кого основной йидам Ваджракилая - говорят о Ваджракилае. Те, у кого хоршая связь с Ваджрайогини - советует Ваджрайогини.
У меня никогда не получалась практика Гуру Драгпура. Но прекрасно очищает несмотря на отсутствие малейшей практики 10 лет - Ваджрапани. Очищается ум, появляется возможность детально визуализировать.
Это все какой то заговор, но так воспринимает мой ум. У каждого свои какие то вещи.

----------


## Anthony

> Люди, долгое время пребывавшие в Карма-Кагью - вот источник любых советов. Вечно что-то рассказывают.


Эт вы еще не ходили к людям на буку Гэ)

----------


## Воробьян

> Эт вы еще не ходили к людям на буку Гэ)


Гэ-луг? На эту тему можно долго дискутировать. Что есть "просветленная активность". Я ведь тоже родился от мамы с папой и прекрасно знал, что хорошо - это когда тебе хорошо. В русском языке есть такое слово, двойственное - "добро", оно издревле означало не поступки, а ощущения от медитации на какое то богатство. Добром звали пищу, деньги, жилье, запасы зерна, все что приносит положительные эмоции...
Я вот читал истории про то, как Авалокитешвара перерождался мужем какой-то ракшасицы-людоедицы, чтобы поменять ее карму. 
Читал как Христос геройско исцелил около 5-6 людей. А потом устроил резню около 200 миллионов в средние века, крестовые походы, создал "Первый Рейх Священной Римской империи", где научились сжигать неугодных людей, сжигать неугодные книги и проводить факельные шествия. Что вылилось в еще одно воплощение Христа в 20м веке с Третьим Рейхом. Его безмерная любовь "бодхисаттвы" как иногда зовут Христа даже буддисты унесла еще 60 миллионов жизней всего за какие то 7 лет. 
Потом я читал интересные размышления Махаяны. Является ли основа мышечных сокращений ящеров Юрского периода, вроде Бронтозавров, Диплодоков, Стегозавров и других - эволюцией.
Насилие оказалось кнутом эволюции. Главное не то, что есть людоед, а что ты можешь научиться тоже есть людей как он. И эвлюционировать, когда твои мышцы будут стимулироваться не творчеством, а охотой. 
Темная эпоха, о которой говорил Падмасамбхава, судя по всему началась с признания насилия - эволюционным путем. 
Потом я узнал, что экономика в древности, до появления христиан, разнесших заразу Юрского периода в кровь людей, считалась ТОЛЬКО - творчеством. Экономика культур дохристианских народов была наукой об обустройстве хозяйства.
Накопление капиталов древние Греки называли "хрематистикой". Так они отделяли "охоту на людей библии и людоедство" как способ существования христиан, мусульман, иудеев. Это наука о том, как отнять ценности других людей и копить их. Ростовщичество например. Важным оказалось, что ПСИХОЛОГИЯ многих людей это осуждала. Целых народов. Это отвергалось - присвоение и воровство. До Христа конечно, спасителя.
В современном мире вы не найдете примеров "просветленной деятельности" смиряющих людоедов Авалокитешвар. 
Но найдете тысячи проповедей буддизма о том, что людоеды - очень полезные существа. А их жертвы... просто обладали плохой кармой, не обращайте граждане внимания. Проходите мимо, не портите себе драгоценные нервы драгоценнейшего боддхи. Вы так ценны, что даже думать об этом не надо. Добро стерлось в "идеализм" и проповедь виктимблейминг (англ. Victim blaming) - обвинение жертвы, что она виновата сама.
Если ее убили - она слабая. Если ее обокрали - она глупая. Если ее изнасиловали - она сама этого хотела. 
И источник этого воззрения - ложная недвойственность похожая на зеркало Дзогчен. Мол все едино, а в карме взаимодействия существ есть оба "элемента" и тот кто у6ивает, и тот кого - объединены единой кармой...
Проходите мимо. Но в храмах богов, уничтоживших 200 миллионов человек продолжают рассказывать детям истории исцеления, не собираясь никого исцелять, только строя планы по залезянию на шею и в карманы.
А в дхарме продолжают кормить историями про Авалокитешвару и посещения ада Авичи. Стараясь как можно дальше убежать от людей с проблемами, не замечая, что это клеша отвержения и привязанности. Казалось бы.
В современном буддизме это не клеша, это называется "осознанностью". Убежать от чужих проблем, называя себя драгоценным Гуру. 
А темные времена "вражды", если верить тексту Падмасамбхавы - уже наступили во всем. Признаки по крайней мере перечисленные в современном мире присутствуют полностью, и Тибет разрушение которого он предсказывал - разрушен.
А тут вдруг последняя капля для моего несчастного мозга. Человек на этом форуме, сказал что можно рассчитывать только на себя и какого то Акшобью. Вот и все. 
Гэ-луг или не гэ-луг... Люди изменились. Добро считается пороком. И даже может вызвать у6ийство человека, сделавшего кому-то добро. Причем просто ради развлечения.
А я смекаю по "таймлайну" истории, по изменению поведения людей. Не дружба ли с 8ю классами привела к их психологии среди людей...
В правилах Винайи запрещалось строить монастыри буддизма (всех школ, и тибетских, и тхеравады, всех) на деньги полученные воровством, или иным причинением страданий другим существам. 
А теперь таких денег просто нет... Нет... США бомбит весь мир, а в США убежали все учителя буддизма и строят на эти деньги новые монастыри. Закладывая будущее разрушение...

----------


## Алсу

Мне несколько неловко заступаться за христиан. Но на религиозном форуме не стоит унижать к.л. религию. Уж Христос точно не виноват в делах людей.

----------


## Anthony

> Гэ-луг? На эту тему можно долго дискутировать. Что есть "просветленная активность". Я ведь тоже родился от мамы с папой и прекрасно знал, что хорошо - это когда тебе хорошо. В русском языке есть такое слово, двойственное - "добро", оно издревле означало не поступки, а ощущения от медитации на какое то богатство. Добром звали пищу, деньги, жилье, запасы зерна, все что приносит положительные эмоции...




Я вообще про советчиков написал, а Вы уже тут целую трагедию Мира развернули.





> Я вот читал истории про то, как Авалокитешвара перерождался мужем какой-то ракшасицы-людоедицы, чтобы поменять ее карму.


Ой, так это стандартная история во многих тантрах. Кто-то кого-то перевоспитал,....  кто-то у кого-то родился, чтобы потом папку убить.  Там не все так сладенько в коренных текстах, отжигали по полной как могли в соответствии с обстоятельствами. 





> Читал как Христос геройско исцелил около 5-6 людей. А потом устроил резню около 200 миллионов в средние века, крестовые походы, создал "Первый Рейх Священной Римской империи", где научились сжигать неугодных людей, сжигать неугодные книги и проводить факельные шествия. Что вылилось в еще одно воплощение Христа в 20м веке с Третьим Рейхом. Его безмерная любовь "бодхисаттвы" как иногда зовут Христа даже буддисты унесла еще 60 миллионов жизней всего за какие то 7 лет.


Эти сопли прекрасны. Но с чего Вы взяли, что истинной исконной бодхичитте на них не наплевать? Для нее все одно: что Иисус, что Царевич Шакьямуни, что Андрей Романович Чикатилло. А Вы тут разборами занялись, словно гречку перебираете - этот плохой, а этот хороший. 






> Люди изменились. Добро считается пороком. И даже может вызвать у6ийство человека, сделавшего кому-то добро. Причем просто ради развлечения.
> А я смекаю по "таймлайну" истории, по изменению поведения людей. Не дружба ли с 8ю классами привела к их психологии среди людей...


Может да, а может нет. Но лучше дружить, чем воевать, они все равно среди нас. А так авось подружишься, да врагов своих перекрошишь, да в богачестве укрепишься, да долгой летой повенчаешься. (дивно написал)





> В правилах Винайи запрещалось строить монастыри буддизма (всех школ, и тибетских, и тхеравады, всех) на деньги полученные воровством, или иным причинением страданий другим существам.


А как Вы собираетесь проверять происхождение денег? Только под честное слово донатора. 





> А теперь таких денег просто нет... Нет... США бомбит весь мир, а в США убежали все учителя буддизма и строят на эти деньги новые монастыри. Закладывая будущее разрушение...[/COLOR]


США - прекрасная страна. Выживает как может .. как и все страны. Да и бомбит она далеко не интеллигенцию (я, конечно же, как духовный представитель одной высокодуховной страны категорически это осуждаю, потому что мне так сказали по телевизору). Но мы в Сансаре живем, тут все друг друга едят, так всегда было и всегда будет. И есть только два варианта - с болью в сердце офигевать от происходящего или просто жить и получать максимум удовольствия, выбирая более ценных союзников. А где\как живут ламы - мне лично ваще фиолетово, лишь бы учения нормальные давали, а не заливали про мир и любовь.

----------


## Алсу

За то мы с вами Антони добрые и пушистые.

----------


## Anthony

> За то мы с вами Антони добрые и пушистые.


Я никогда не стремился к какой-то особенной доброте. Она для меня противоестественна.

----------


## Алсу

Ну, если вредоносной магией не пользуетесь вы пушистый. А она есть в тантре даже у Цонкапы. Но я вопросы защиты и возмездия перекладываю на Пал. И надо сказать действует безотказно. Причинители вреда страдают.

----------

Anthony (19.01.2020)

----------


## Anthony

> Ну, если вредоносной магией не пользуетесь вы пушистый.


Пользуюсь и еще как.




> А она есть в тантре даже у Цонкапы. Но я вопросы защиты и возмездия перекладываю на Пал. И надо сказать действует безотказно. Причинители вреда страдают.


Это хорошо. Они и должны страдать.

----------


## Алсу

Ну, молодца, не спорить же мне с Цонкапой. Но мой метод тоже работает. Надо просто завести очень тесные отношения с Палой. Возвращаясь к теме выше В.Йигини мне снилась два раза, а сколько Пала, я даже не могу сосчитать. Много. Это говорит об очень близкой связи. И за свою безопасность могу не переживать.

----------


## Воробьян

> Я вообще про советчиков написал, а Вы уже тут целую трагедию Мира развернули.


Никаких трагедий. Слова - это энергия. В ней нет ни хорошего, ни плохого, по вашему воззрению.
И заметьте, я всего лишь расставил рядом слова и дела, не более того. А почему Вам это не нравится, вполне понятно.
"Ми такие несчастные, мы такие добрые, подойди красная шапочка ядам тебе конфетку а потом съем. Тебя".
Врата в Дхарму почитайте в Лодро Гьялцена, ученика Цонкапы, что написал Ламрим. Интересные такие рассуждения, в которых если поместить ВАШИ размышления и их будут читать вместо Цонкапы и Лодро- врата Дхармы закроются навсегда для всех.




> Эти сопли прекрасны. Но с чего Вы взяли, что истинной исконной бодхичитте на них не наплевать? Для нее все одно: что Иисус, что Царевич Шакьямуни, что Андрей Романович Чикатилло. А Вы тут разборами занялись, словно гречку перебираете - этот плохой, а этот хороший.


Я всего лишь пользуюсь советом одного известного ламы, покойного Ринпоче по имени Намхай Норбу, который советовал в своей книге, с таким потрясающим юмором, действовать в соответствии с обстоятельствами окружающего мира.
Чтобы действовать в соответствии с ними - их надо знать, понимаете? Знаете ли вы почему одни вообще не молятся Шугдену, а другие внезапно умирают поклоняясь ему? Потому что они не знают заранее обстоятельств в которые попали. 
Вы не можете возразить по существу ни слова из сказанного мной. Но начинает возить сопли... Свои. Зачем?
Если как вы называете свою клешу "исконной бодхичитте" совершенно плевать Царевич, Шакьямуни или Чикатило - зачем господин сын бодхичитты Падмасамбхава потратил лет 15 своей жизни на смирение Чикатил, вредивших людям и связал их обетами? Надо было просто сказать - бодхичите все равно у нее все равны и кармы нет никакой.
Может ваше воззрение ЛОЖНОЕ? А?

----------


## Алсу

"одни молятся Шугдену, а другие внезапно умирают"
Ну что это за детский сад, знаете что в Тибете это массовое посвящение оно дается толпе народа.
Благославлено Пабонкой Ринпоче, для Гелугпы это непререкаемый авторитет.

----------


## Воробьян

> Мне несколько неловко заступаться за христиан. Но на религиозном форуме не стоит унижать к.л. религию. Уж Христос точно не виноват в делах людей.


Мне бы не хотелось попадать в бан, но судя по всему к этому все идет. Сегодня такой день... Христос... как бы это сказать... цитата из его воззрения.
Вы знаете, что двигало "крестовыми походами" и кстати очень похожими по воззрению исламскими завоеваниями Халифата? Понятие "земли обетованной", взятое из библии.
Это НЕ некий заземной рай, это обыденная собственность других народов.
Это же понятие было использовано во время колонизации Северной и Южной Америки христианами, и и истре6ления индейцев.
Это же - во время Второй Мировой войны и "жизненного пространства".
А самая интересная история произошла во время образования Германии после "крестового похода против славян" 1147 года. По сути территория Германии для немцев - такая же завоеванная по религиозным мотивам как и Пакистан в Индии исламом. Только вот коренных жителей в Германии не осталось. 
Так вот понятие "земли обетованной" в библии звучит так:
"...введет тебя Господь, Бог твой, в ту землю, которую Он клялся отцам твоим, дать тебе с большими и хорошими городами, которых ты не строил, и с домами, наполненными всяким добром, которых ты не наполнял, и с колодезями, высеченными из камня, которых ты не высекал, с виноградниками и маслинами, которых ты не садил, и будешь есть и насыщаться..."
ЭТО суть христианства, а не что либо иное. Банальное воровство. И причина бесконечных переделов собственности в христианских странах. "Кто тут самый избранный богом". 
Боженька строит храмушки на крови миллионов людей. И расскажите мне ХОТЬ ОДНУ причину, по которой он не упоминает и старается всегда "забыть" об этих людях, которых ограбили его священники?
К 8и классам это имеет отношение? Возможно. Может это религия ракшаса. Воинственного демона аравийского полуострова, который кстати открыто призывает убивать всех инакомыслящих в своих писаниях.

----------


## Anthony

> Никаких трагедий. Слова - это энергия. В ней нет ни хорошего, ни плохого, по вашему воззрению.
> И заметьте, я всего лишь расставил рядом слова и дела, не более того. А почему Вам это не нравится, вполне понятно.
> "Ми такие несчастные, мы такие добрые, подойди красная шапочка ядам тебе конфетку а потом съем. Тебя".
> Врата в Дхарму почитайте в Лодро Гьялцена, ученика Цонкапы, что написал Ламрим. Интересные такие рассуждения, в которых если поместить ВАШИ размышления и их будут читать вместо Цонкапы и Лодро- врата Дхармы закроются навсегда для всех.


Зачем мне читать Лодро Гьялцена, если я читаю и следую своему гуру? Я практикую дзогчен (смешно, согласен), у меня своя бодхичитта и Дхарма тоже своя. Причем тут вообще Лодро Гьялцен? Тут любой участник может привести слова любого рандомного тичера древности и нахваливать свое болото, попрекая других. А ученики, зятья, сваты Цонкапы могут писать все, что пожелают, кому-то это определенно помогает.







> Я всего лишь пользуюсь советом одного известного ламы, покойного Ринпоче по имени Намхай Норбу, который советовал в своей книге, с таким потрясающим юмором, действовать в соответствии с обстоятельствами окружающего мира.
> Чтобы действовать в соответствии с ними - их надо знать, понимаете?


Он говорил, что нужно действовать в соответствии с обстоятельствами. Есть вред - уничтожай. Даже практики давал для этого, и даже страшшшную мантру бритвы давал. И никаких сверх требований для этого процесса уничтожения он не выдвигал. Практики давались обычным людям, не супергероям. Но он так же говорил (комичным тоном, кстати): если шибко хочется - можете страдать и развивать сострадание. Тут дело выбора. 







> Знаете ли вы почему одни вообще не молятся Шугдену, а другие внезапно умирают поклоняясь ему? Потому что они не знают заранее обстоятельств в которые попали.


Ой.. зря Вы это. Сейчас столько нектара словите из одной красной попы. 
Да и причем тут Шугден? Восемь классов - эт не только Шугден. Поэтому Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и говорил про "мост" из охранителей, чтобы не заиметь на свою задницу ненужных знакомств.





> Вы не можете возразить по существу ни слова из сказанного мной. Но начинает возить сопли... Свои. Зачем?


А че мне возражать, если в Дзогченовских текстах (которые я читал) ничего не говорится о том как надо жить, кого убивать, кого миловать, с кем дружить, кого любить. Вот вообще ничего. 
Но говорится про полнейшую нейтральность Бодхичитты без двойственности, без оценок людей на плохих и хороших, без разрешенных и запрещенных действий .. и прочих милых христианскому сердцу вещей.
Да даже почитайте про бодхичитту у того же ЧННРа. И всегда он повторял одно и то же - нужно не летать в фантазиях, а жить реальной жизнью. А в ней всегда будут друзья и враги. 






> Если как вы называете свою клешу "исконной бодхичитте" совершенно плевать Царевич, Шакьямуни или Чикатило - зачем господин сын бодхичитты Падмасамбхава потратил лет 15 своей жизни на смирение Чикатил, вредивших людям и связал их обетами? Надо было просто сказать - бодхичите все равно у нее все равны и кармы нет никакой.


А Вы почитайте кого и за что кошмарил Падмасамбхава. 






> Может ваше воззрение ЛОЖНОЕ? А?


БЭ! ))

----------


## Воробьян

> "одни молятся Шугдену, а другие внезапно умирают"
> Ну что это за детский сад, знаете что в Тибете это массовое посвящение оно дается толпе народа.
> Благославлено Пабонкой Ринпоче, для Гелугпы это непререкаемый авторитет.


Я слышал порицание этого в речах Далай-Ламы, а к примеру лама Пема Рандрол прямо говорит о том, что собирался некий духовный консилиум из уважаемых ринпоч под руководством Далай-Ламы, постановивший разослать главам всех школ буддизма рекомендацию прекратить ритуалы по причине ... их много. В основном внезапные остановки сердца у его почитателей даже в молодом возрасте.

----------


## Anthony

> Я слышал порицание этого в речах Далай-Ламы, а к примеру лама Пема Рандрол прямо говорит о том, что собирался некий духовный консилиум из уважаемых ринпоч под руководством Далай-Ламы, постановивший разослать главам всех школ буддизма рекомендацию прекратить ритуалы по причине ... их много. В основном внезапные остановки сердца у его почитателей даже в молодом возрасте.


Вы чисто гипотетически .. .вот просто подумайте... кто-то из тибетцев хоть что-то скажет против Далай Ламы?
Я сейчас не защищаю и не осуждаю Шугдена. Просто вопрос.

Или Вы что думаете, что Далай Лама или эти уважаемые ринпочи не делают практик с Восемью классами? И это слово "уважаемые"... простите, но оно очень субъективно. Не все они и не для всех являются таковыми. Какую-то церковь опять строите из ваджраяны.

----------


## Воробьян

> А че мне возражать, если в Дзогченовских текстах (которые я читал) ничего не говорится о том как надо жить, кого убивать, кого миловать, с кем дружить, кого любить. Вот вообще ничего.
> Но говорится про полнейшую нейтральность Бодхичитты без двойственности, без оценок людей на плохих и хороших, без разрешенных и запрещенных действий .. и прочих милых христианскому сердцу вещей.
> Да даже почитайте про бодхичитту у того же ЧННРа. И всегда он повторял одно и то же - нужно не летать в фантазиях, а жить реальной жизнью. А в ней всегда будут друзья и враги.




Ага. Разделяя жизнь на учение и "вторичные условия", которыми он называл обыденную жизнь, чтобы интегрировать в нее свое учение. Или как ее называете Вы - "реальная жизнь". По моему Вы пытаетесь зачем то меня ввести в заблуждение.

----------


## Алсу

слов у вас конечно много, но не знаю что ответить какой той
 Кирдык.

----------


## Воробьян

> Вы чисто гипотетически .. .вот просто подумайте... кто-то из тибетцев хоть что-то скажет против Далай Ламы?
> Я сейчас не защищаю и не осуждаю Шугдена. Просто вопрос.


Они скажут иначе. Я где то это уже слышал погоди сейчас цитату найду...



> Зачем мне слушать Далай-Ламу, если я читаю и следую своему гуру? Я практикую Шугдена (смешно, согласен), у меня своя бодхичитта и Дхарма тоже своя. Причем тут вообще Далай-лама? Тут любой участник может привести слова любого рандомного тичера древности и нахваливать свое болото, попрекая других. А ученики, зятья, сваты Далай-Ламы могут писать все, что пожелают, кому-то это определенно помогает.


Один уважаемый Ринпоче считает вот так. Вы сможете его переубедить?

----------


## Anthony

> [/COLOR]Ага. Разделяя жизнь на учение и "вторичные условия", которыми он называл обыденную жизнь, чтобы интегрировать в нее свое учение. Или как ее называете Вы - "реальная жизнь". По моему Вы пытаетесь зачем то меня ввести в заблуждение.


А какой толк в учении, если оно не интегрировано в реальную жизнь? В обычную жизнь, где кругом война, борьба,  друзья, враги.... в жизнь, в которой не всегда сумеешь отсидеться в кустах и порой вынужден принимать чью-то сторону? Ринпоче часто говорил, что не нужно менять свою жизнь, нужно жить в ней и интегрировать в нее практику. А у кого-то война и политика - это профессия. Как им быть? Да и не только им, нам всем. Наши налоги идут на оборонку и мы в этом участвуем наравне с солдатами. И даже врачи в этом участвуют, когда оперируют солдат, чтобы те заново шли убивать. Мы все в этом замешаны. Такова жизнь.

----------


## Anthony

> Один уважаемый Ринпоче считает вот так. Вы сможете его переубедить?
> [/COLOR]


Зачем мне это, если его наставления кого-то приводят к практике?
Вы не слышите, что Вам пишут.

----------


## Воробьян

> А какой толк в учении, если оно не интегрировано в реальную жизнь? В обычную жизнь, где кругом война, борьба,  друзья, враги.... в жизнь, в которой не всегда сумеешь отсидеться в кустах и порой вынужден принимать чью-то сторону? Ринпоче часто говорил, что не нужно менять свою жизнь, нужно жить в ней и интегрировать в нее практику. А у кого-то война и политика - это профессия. Как им быть? Да и не только им, нам всем. Наши налоги идут на оборонку и мы в этом участвуем наравне с солдатами. И даже врачи в этом участвуют, когда оперируют солдат, чтобы те заново шли убивать. Мы все в этом замешаны. Такова жизнь.


Жизнь такова, что Вы мне пытаетесь рассказывать свое (и учение Дзогчен в исполнении Намхая Норбу Ринпоче) как единственную истину. Обвиняя меня в том, что так поступаю я, мол кидаясь какими-то гадкими умершими Цонкапами (его кстати называли вторым буддой как и Падмасамбхаву и зачем его обижать я не понимаю). Зеркало какое то концептуально-совершенное.

----------


## Воробьян

Но из беседы я вынес много полезного и бесполезного. Спасибо.

----------


## Anthony

> Жизнь такова, что Вы мне пытаетесь рассказывать свое (и учение Дзогчен в исполнении Намхая Норбу Ринпоче) как единственную истину.


Вы сами привели в пример Намкая Норбу, в этом ключе я и вел беседу. И про единственную истину я ничего не писал.






> Обвиняя меня в том, что так поступаю я, мол кидаясь какими-то гадкими умершими Цонкапами (его кстати называли вторым буддой как и Падмасамбхаву и зачем его обижать я не понимаю). .


Не обижал Цонкапу, не врите. 

И да, практики с Восемью классами, либо с кем-то одним из них, делают все, включая Далай Ламу.

----------


## Алсу

Антошка, я тебя конечно люблю, но ты иногда шутишь неправильно (про задницу например), ты не оценил серьезность разговора. И больше не шути с Шугдэном, это не угроза, это просто добрый совет. Именно у этого Палы очень человеческий характер, поэтому он может обижаться. Я его очень хорошо знаю. По этому могу давать советы.

----------


## Anthony

> Антошка, я тебя конечно люблю, но ты иногда шутишь неправильно (про задницу например), ты не оценил серьезность разговора. И больше не шути с Шугдэном, это не угроза, это просто добрый совет. Именно у этого Палы очень человеческий характер, поэтому он может обижаться. Я его очень хорошо знаю. По этому могу давать советы.


Блин, да вы каким местом читатете? Один говорит Цонкапу оскорбил, другая - Шугдена оскорбил.

----------


## Воробьян

Выписка с сайта его святейшества Далай-Ламы:
Проведя длительное и тщательное исследование вопроса, Его Святейшество Далай-лама настоятельно не рекомендует тибетским буддистам поклоняться гневному духу, известному как Долгьял (Шугден).
1. Поклонение Шугдену несет опасность того, что тибетский буддизм выродится в поклонение духам.
2. Поклонение Шугдену способствует сектантству и препятствует развитию несектантского подхода. Вредит миру и обмену между разными школами буддизма.
3. Несет угрозу благополучию тибетского общества. Поклонение может стать причиной трудностей, особенно, учитывая тяжелое положение, в котором в настоящее время находится тибетский народ.
Его Святейшество убедительно просит своих последователей, опираясь на вышеуказанные три причины, всесторонне обдумать проблемы, связанные с поклонением Долгьялу (Шугдену), и действовать соответственно.
Кроме того он ясно дает понять, что следовать его совету или нет, каждый должен решать для себя сам. Однако поскольку лично он убежден во вреде этой практики, Его Святейшество просит тех, кто поклоняется Долгьялу, не посещать его учения, во время которых в соответствии с буддийской традицией создается связь между учителем и учеником.

----------


## Алсу

Что касается Цонкапы то у него в тантре есть вредоносная магия. И если Антхони практикует её, то он вне критики. Но Шугдэна советую не трогать, жопа подгорит.

----------


## Anthony

> Что касается Цонкапы то у него в тантре есть вредоносная магия. И если Антхони практикует её, то он вне критики. Но Шугдэна советую не трогать, жопа подгорит.


Никто не трогает Шугдена, я к нему нормально отношусь и радуюсь материальному благоденствию Шугденовской сангхи. Надо признать - алтари у вас роскошные и БЦ бохатые.

----------


## Алсу

Ну, Шугдэн он денежное божество, у  него в атрибутах есть мангуста, которая выплевывает драгоценности, по нашему деньги. Кто читает мои посты знает, что он мне по первой просьбе даже сунул кошелек с деньгами.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Ну, Шугдэн он денежное божество, у  него в атрибутах есть мангуста, которая выплевывает драгоценности, по нашему деньги. Кто читает мои посты знает, что он мне по первой просьбе даже сунул кошелек с деньгами.


Алсу, в этой теме вы упоминали, что получали посвящения от Ело Ринпоче и в линии Сопа Ринпоче. Эти Учителя во ВСЁМ поддерживают ЕС Далай Ламу. На сайте организации Сопы Ринпоче отдельно написано обращение к практикующим Шугдэна, чтобы они не приходили на Учения https://fpmt.ru/fpmt/.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Еще вы упомянули Ело и Сопа Ринпоче,  эти два негодяя находятся в линии Пабонки Ринпоче, передают его садханы, но предали своего гуру, из-за преданности к бывшему тибетскому царю. Мне доводилось  получать посвящение у Ело, нот я буду придерживаться линии Пабонки. А вашего ЕСДЛ я ненавижу.


Хммм. В линии Пабонки Ринпоче разве нет учения про Бодхичитту намерения, четыре безмерные которые следует применять? Или там специально введена пятая безмерная - практикуете безмерную ненависть? )))

----------


## Воробьян

Рассказывают, что некогда один практик выполнял в своей комнате чод, как вдруг перед ним появился живот, будто спустившийся с потолка. Практик посмотрел на него — то был настоящий живот, — но подумал: «Быть такого не может на самом деле, должно быть, это лхангце!». Он постарался вернуться к практике, и через какое-то время живот исчез. На следующий день во время практики снова появился живот, и так продолжалось каждый день. Наконец бедняга отчаялся и решил обратиться к своему учителю, чтобы сообщить ему, что произошло, и попросить его совета, что делать.
- Тебе не нужно ничего делать, — сказал учитель.
- Но он мне мешает, — настаивал ученик.
- Если мешает, то, когда он появится в следующий раз, нарисуй на нём мелом крест, — посоветовал учитель.
Практик вернулся в свою комнату и вновь приступил к медитации. Как только живот появился вновь, он нарисовал на нём мелом крест, как предложил ему учитель. Живот исчез. В тот вечер он пошёл к учителю и сказал ему, что наконец-то нарисовал крест на животе, который ему так мешал. «Покажи-ка, сними рубашку», — велел учитель. Когда ученик разделся, он увидел, что у него на животе нарисованный мелом крест! Пырни он этот живот-привидение ножом, он нанёс бы рану себе самому. Лхангце — не что-то реальное, но оно может действительно мешать, в особенности если у человека есть представление о том, что лхангце — это помеха. В таких случаях человек становится помехой сам себе.
(с) история рассказанная Намхаем Норбу Ринпоче о недвойственности ума


мне кажется война с Далай-Ламой будет столь же кровопролитной как борьба того ученика с животом...

----------


## Вольдемар

> Еще вы упомянули Ело и Сопа Ринпоче,  эти два негодяя находятся в линии Пабонки Ринпоче, передают его садханы, но предали своего гуру, из-за преданности к бывшему тибетскому царю. Мне доводилось  получать посвящение у Ело, нот я буду придерживаться линии Пабонки. А вашего ЕСДЛ я ненавижу.


И еще непонятно. В линии Пабонки Ринпоче почитаются истинными слова Чже Цонкапы? Если нет, то ок. Тогда дальше конечно практикуйте вашу ненависть. А то тут в "тантрической этике" (издание 2012г.) Чже Цонкапы на странице 107 сказано "Победители говорят, что перестать любить всех живых существ является четвёртым коренным падением".

----------


## Алсу

Только не для тантристов, Вы совершенно не знаете учение Цонкапы. Почитайте его Нагрим, а не страницы здесь приводите, здесь дураков нет. Вы с начало наберитесь знаний, чтобы мне здесь чего-то  высказывать.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Только не для тантристов, Вы совершенно не знаете учение Цонкапы. Почитайте его Нагрим, а не страницы здесь приводите, здесь дураков нет. Вы с начало наберитесь знаний, чтобы мне здесь чего-то  высказывать.


Серьёзно вы?
Хорошо, я открываю 3ий том Нагрима, который посвящён высшей тантре.
И нахожу там: "С обязательствами ознакомьтесь из других [текстов; например – из] «Пятидесяти [строф почитания] Учителя» и «Разъяснения коренных падений», где они подробно описаны. *Узнав, изо всех сил старайтесь исполнять общие требования, а особенно – коренные обязательства...*"

А книга "Разъяснение коренных падений" на которую Чже Цонкапа указывает  как раз и издана на русском языке под названием "Чже Цонкапа. Тантрическая этика" (Пер. с англ. перевода Г. Спархэма. СПб.: Е.Н. Лёлина, 2012)

Так что я приводил цитату которая напрямую относится к тексту Нагрима.

----------


## Вольдемар

Сперва вы говорите, что получили Посвящение Ваджрайогини у Ело Ринпоче. И у вас были знаки:



> Она мне потом являлась (во сне) в классической форме с согнутой нагой хотя моё посвящение у Ело было Нарокачо с не согнутой нагой.


Затем называете своего Ваджрного Учителя негодяем:



> Еще вы упомянули Ело и Сопа Ринпоче,  эти два негодяя находятся в линии Пабонки Ринпоче, передают его садханы, но предали своего гуру, из-за преданности к бывшему тибетскому царю.


Если вы прекратили отношение с учителем, то и дарованные им Посвящения прекращают быть действительными. Вы то уж в Нагриме прочитали как происходит и проходит посвящение и что "учитель является основой сиддхи".

----------


## Алсу

У вас перепутались наставления для разных категорий практиков и разных тантр.
Это частая ошибка. Каждый текст тантры порождает отдельное представление о морали. Если Цокапа говорит о практике подчинения другого человека своей власти, вы будете действовать в рамках соответствующей морали. Если будите практиковать Авалокитешвару у вас возникнет уже другая мораль, возможно та которая визави кажется универсальной.

А что касается двух упомянутых Ринпоче, то они несомненно много полезного сделали для Важраяны. Но если в каком-то случае они поступили неправильно,
не буду же делать вид, что этого не вижу.
Мы можем разово получать посвящения у лам разных школ и больше с ними не встречаться. Длительные отношения поддерживаются с коренным гуру. ЕСДЛ даже не стеснялся критиковать двух своих КОРЕННЫХ гуру, у которых учился десятилетия. И ламы конфликтуют, и ученикам приходится определяться, какую сторону поддерживать в конкретных поступках. Хотя возможно по остальным вопросам мы будем в полном согласии.

----------

Anthony (21.01.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

В связи с новой эпидемией нового вируса-мутанта в Китае и Тибете - какой класс существ по тибетской классификации может вызвать этот вид болезни в таком масштабе? Судя по всему через диких животных...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В связи с новой эпидемией нового вируса-мутанта в Китае и Тибете - какой класс существ по тибетской классификации может вызвать этот вид болезни в таком масштабе? Судя по всему через диких животных...


Тот же класс, что вызывает ОРВИ, потому что это ОРВИ.

В Тибете (ТАР) на настоящий момент зарегистрирован 1 заражённый, там нет эпидемии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2020)

----------


## Shus

> Тот же класс, что вызывает ОРВИ, потому что это ОРВИ.
> 
> В Тибете (ТАР) на настоящий момент зарегистрирован 1 заражённый, там нет эпидемии.


Так у них стопроцентная защита: http://savetibet.ru/2020/01/31/dalai-lama.html 
Можно без масок ходить. ))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так у них стопроцентная защита: http://savetibet.ru/2020/01/31/dalai-lama.html 
> Можно без масок ходить. ))


Учитывая плотность населения в ТАР, можно даже мантру не начитывать  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (02.02.2020), Alex (01.02.2020), Shus (01.02.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (01.02.2020)

----------


## Вольдемар

> В связи с новой эпидемией нового вируса-мутанта в Китае и Тибете - какой класс существ по тибетской классификации может вызвать этот вид болезни в таком масштабе? Судя по всему через диких животных...


Имхо не всякие болезни провоцируются 8 классами. Далеко не всякие.

----------


## Воробьян

> Имхо не всякие болезни провоцируются 8 классами. Далеко не всякие.


Китайские вирусологи объявили, что в этом вирусе есть кусок ДНК известного СПИДа, кусок отвечающий за подавление иммунитета, т.е. убийство здоровых клеток.
Теоретически это может означать, что он создан из кусков как детский конструктор в лаборатории. Но ведь не факт...
СПИД по словам по-моему ЧННР - результат провокаций класса Гьялпо. 
Как быть с этим? Ответ видимо только у того, кто знает наверняка - либо обладая чистым видением, либо работая в лаборатории по разработке сокращающих население вирусов.
Если разглагольствовать кармически - важно начало цепочки, приведшей к его появлению. Дикие животные? А у них откуда? От насекомых, которых они если? А как насекомые получили его? Источник...

Меня в этой связи начало откровенно пугать учение Гуру Ринпоче. Просто паранойя. Терма проявляющиеся из ума или сокрытых сокровищ Гуру появляются как... игра энергий скажем так. Почти компьютерная программа.
А если существо обладает такой же способностью, могуществом, но не является просветленным? Это ведь всего лишь сиддхи, вторичные условия.
Если это могущественный и разумный демон Гьялпо, почему бы ему не создать такое "терма" производящее на свет нечто злое?
Взять например Шугдена.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Китайские вирусологи объявили, что в этом вирусе есть кусок ДНК известного СПИДа, кусок отвечающий за подавление иммунитета, т.е. убийство здоровых клеток.


Не вся информация, которую можно найти в сети, достоверна. Это фейк.




> Если разглагольствовать кармически - важно начало цепочки, приведшей к его появлению.


Не важно. И вообще, «кармическое разглагольствование» — бесполезное занятие.




> Меня в этой связи начало откровенно пугать учение Гуру Ринпоче. Просто паранойя. Терма проявляющиеся из ума или сокрытых сокровищ Гуру появляются как... игра энергий скажем так. Почти компьютерная программа.
> А если существо обладает такой же способностью, могуществом, но не является просветленным? Это ведь всего лишь сиддхи, вторичные условия.
> Если это могущественный и разумный демон Гьялпо, почему бы ему не создать такое "терма" производящее на свет нечто злое?
> Взять например Шугдена.


Ложные терма давно существуют, в традиции давно известны методы их вычисления и отсеивания. Следование традиции и чистой линии передачи — хорошее средство против паранойи.

----------

Aion (02.02.2020), Alex (01.02.2020), Joy (05.09.2021), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (02.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Ложные терма давно существуют, в традиции давно известны методы их вычисления и отсеивания. Следование традиции и чистой линии передачи — хорошее средство против паранойи.


Учитывая сколько школ чистых линий передачи было взаимно обвинено в ложности во времена войн красно-желтых шапок, буддизму исторически явно не хватает духовного руководителя твоего уровня.
Ты знаешь как закончился спор китайских сторонников Махаяны и индийских сторонников Хинаяны в храме в Самье в 790г?
Одни говорят о самоубийстве сторонников Махаяны, другие об убийстве их сторонниками Хинаяны.
Вот бы вас туда царем. Великого, просветленного, гордого и всезнающего.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Учитывая сколько школ чистых линий передачи было взаимно обвинено в ложности во времена войн красно-желтых шапок, буддизму исторически явно не хватает духовного руководителя твоего уровня.
> Ты знаешь как закончился спор китайских сторонников Махаяны и индийских сторонников Хинаяны в храме в Самье в 790г?
> Одни говорят о самоубийстве сторонников Махаяны, другие об убийстве их сторонниками Хинаяны.
> Вот бы вас туда царем. Великого, просветленного, гордого и всезнающего.


Вообщет там была дискуссия между учёными китайской и индийской школ Махаяны.

А то, что проигравшие в дискуссиях либо принимали сторону и руководство учёных доказавших правоту своих позиций, либо умирали - это вполне нормально для тех времён и тех мест.

(да и выражения типа "умер[от горя]", "убился(убивался)", "голова\ы раскололась\лись" и т.д., в текстах не всегда соответствуют именно смерти(в прямом смысле этого слова), тоже например и выражения "вырвать себе язык", "кровь горлом пошла", "пламя из глаз" и т.п. необязательно использовалось в прямом смысле)

----------


## Воробьян

> Вообщет там была дискуссия между учёными китайской и индийской школ Махаяны.
> 
> А то, что проигравшие в дискуссиях либо принимали сторону и руководство учёных доказавших правоту своих позиций, либо умирали - это вполне нормально для тех времён и тех мест.
> 
> (да и выражения типа "умер[от горя]", "убился(убивался)", "голова\ы раскололась\лись" и т.д., в текстах не всегда соответствуют именно смерти(в прямом смысле этого слова), тоже например и выражения "вырвать себе язык", "кровь горлом пошла", "пламя из глаз" и т.п. необязательно использовалось в прямом смысле)


Это явно не укладывается в тему о 8 классах, но все таки....
К сожалению я конечно, как и любой другой человек, не могу БЫТЬ свидетелем событий. Но я читал текст, который является выпиской из "Истории Тибета" Будона Ринчендуба (1290-1364), в котором кроме текстов споров утверждается, что сторонники китайцы были сильно побиты камнями. А после событий китайцы обидевшись прислали убийц для казни Камалашилы и убийца так его сильно избил, что у того отказали почки и Камалашила умер.
Не к теме будь сказано это все. Как оно там было - думаю не знает никто.
Что касается Хинаяны возможно я не правильно понимаю, но спор был между сторонниками постепенного и не постепенного пути достижения буддовости.
Постепенный назвал Хинаяной конечно я. Но оба спорщика насколько мне известно опирались на сутры, просто сутры очень разные и учения в них разные для разных людей, что буддисты приняли намного позже. Хотя споры не утихают и сейчас кто главный, кто важнее, кто лучше, кто правильнее.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> К сожалению я конечно, как и любой другой человек, не могу БЫТЬ свидетелем событий. Но я читал текст, который является выпиской из "Истории Тибета" Будона Ринчендуба (1290-1364), в котором кроме текстов споров утверждается, что сторонники китайцы были сильно побиты камнями. А после событий китайцы обидевшись прислали убийц для казни Камалашилы и убийца так его сильно избил, что у того отказали почки и Камалашила умер.
> .


Вот какраз о сторонниках китайского Хэшана, там написано:

Что с одной стороны вполне нормальное описание участи побеждённых для индо-буддийского культурного региона (подобное часто пишется и о участи проигравших в Индиях, те из них кто не принимает своего поражения и\или глубоко переживают что все силы отдавали ложному - также  убиваются), а с другой стороны это необязательно следует понимать буквально (так например по буддийским источникам Шанкара семь раз: проигрывал диспут - убивался - возрождался - проигрывал - убивался)

А имеет это отношение к  данной теме и сообщениям в данной теме, ещё и тем, что то другая культура, и наскоком понимать инокультурное исходя из своего места и времени сидения, зачастую не что иное как - культы карго городить.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот бы вас туда царем. Великого, просветленного, гордого и всезнающего.


Матчасть нужно лучше знать. В Самье спорили сторонники постепенного и непостепенного пути. Никакой хинаяны там не было.

Там был Гуру Ринпоче, от которого все терма и пошли. Если у вас нет доверия к Гуру Ринпоче, то вам не следует практиковать никакие терма. И царь тогда тоже был достойный, к слову. Кого надо, того и убили  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shus

По поводу убиения чаньцев традиции конечно виднее.
Однако есть и другие мнения (документально подтвержденные более ранними источниками): https://webshus.ru/20069 (перевод из Ван Скайхка)

----------


## Воробьян

> Матчасть нужно лучше знать. В Самье спорили сторонники постепенного и непостепенного пути. Никакой хинаяны там не было.
> Там был Гуру Ринпоче, от которого все терма и пошли. Если у вас нет доверия к Гуру Ринпоче, то вам не следует практиковать никакие терма. И царь тогда тоже был достойный, к слову. Кого надо, того и убили


Сколько же гордыни. Любой практик имеет право на вопросы, сомнения и самое главное - ПОЗНАНИЕ. Это одна из активностей виджняны, дхьяни-Вайрочаны. 
Если вам лично не нравится познание причин и следствий - это ваши проблемы. Отгораживайтесь сколько угодно.
В наше время люди ведут себя как ракшасы и это становится традицией человеческой расы и частью человеческой кармы. Вы можете это объяснить? Нет, и даже не пытаетесь. 
==========
По вечерам ракшасы стараются напугать людей, устраивая танцы вокруг их жилищ, кричат по-обезьяньи, шумят и громко смеются. А главная их власть и сила наступает ночью, и прогнать их может только восходящее Солнце. 
==========
Про Коран не написано, но понятно и так... Является ли "аллах" ракшасом со своей Луной, которую прогоняет Солнце? Воинственным. Вредоносным. Сеющим вражду и ненависть. Вопрос...
Но зачем всех воспринимать такими же как вы? У всех разные скандхи, карма, ум. И что каждому делать - тоже у каждого свое. Я никого не оскорбляю и не призываю отказываться от учения Гуру Ринпоче, это просто... гипербола. 

Что такое провокации 8 классов? Судя по разъяснениям совершенно разных источников - в основном это соприкосновение человеческой энергии с энергией совершенно чуждой человеческой карме.
Но является ли это соприкосновение и "встреча" - результатом кармы? Или активность человека? Или... Для создания кармы нужны условия. 
Я например помню один учитель Дзогчен Намхай Норбу Ринпоче сильно рассказывал, что прежде чем следовать учению - надо его изучить. А как вы изучите например учение Намхая Норбу Ринпоче, включающее в себя подношения 8 классам существ, не нагам, а сразу всем. Если не знаете что это такое? М? Как вы объясните подношение 8 классам существ в его учении, если он сам цитирует его Святейшество Далай-Ламу о прекращении подношения гьялпо полностью. В его практиках есть подношения гьялпо. Как вы это объясните? Никак. Потому что не знаете ответов на такие вопросы. И не хотите знать. Так почему вы хотите чтобы вообще никто ничего не думал и не знал?
ЗАЧЕМ эти подношения нужны практику буддизма?
Т.е. с точки зрения восьмеричного пути - зачем нужны подношения нагам и прочим? Это правильное воззрение? Правильное поведение? И пр.? 
Если это - правильное воззрение - расскажите о нем. Я хочу знать в чем заключается правильность подношения 8 классам с точки зрения достижения просветления или недвойственности или чего либо еще.
Ответите на этот вопрос? Он важен я думаю.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Я например помню один учитель Дзогчен Намхай Норбу Ринпоче сильно рассказывал, что прежде чем следовать учению - надо его изучить. А как вы изучите например учение Намхая Норбу Ринпоче, включающее в себя подношения 8 классам существ, не нагам, а сразу всем. Если не знаете что это такое? М? Как вы объясните подношение 8 классам существ в его учении, если он сам цитирует его Святейшество Далай-Ламу о прекращении подношения гьялпо полностью. В его практиках есть подношения гьялпо. Как вы это объясните? Никак. Потому что не знаете ответов на такие вопросы. И не хотите знать. Так почему вы хотите чтобы вообще никто ничего не думал и не знал?
> ЗАЧЕМ эти подношения нужны практику буддизма?


Вот знаю ответы на ВСЕ эти вопросы. Откуда я знаю? Всё из книг Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, там Ринпоче объясняет всё в полной мере, просто в полнейшей мере. И на ретритах часто ссылался на то, что подробности садхан узнавать нужно в его книгах. 
Во-вторых Ринпоче создал институт инструкторов Санти Маха Сангхи. Это люди, которых Ринпоче подготовил, проверил и уполномочил отвечать на наши вопросы. Спорные вопросы я не единожды задавал в письмах к тем или иным инструкторам. Нередко темы, которые вы здесь подняли, объяснялись при мне двумя инструкторами на курсах, которые в ДО часто проводят. Часто эти занятия сопровождаются веб-трансляцией. В рассылке ВОЙС о курсах этих заранее сообщается.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Вот знаю ответы на ВСЕ эти вопросы. Откуда я знаю? Всё из книг Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, там Ринпоче объясняет всё в полной мере, просто в полнейшей мере.


Цитатку приведите относительно заданного вопроса, или название книги хотя бы и главы. Раз вы ЗНАЕТЕ.
Для меня это важный вопрос в силу исторического и кармического смысла подношений внутренних, тайных и внешних материальных.

----------


## Воробьян

...
«Господин, когда знать или брахманы, домохозяева или отшельники, сформулировав вопрос, приходят к Татхагате и спрашивают его, имеется ли у него такая заблаговременная мысль: «Если эти придут ко мне и спросят об этом, то, в таком случае, я отвечу им так» – или к Татхагате приходит ответ сразу на месте?».
«В этом случае, принц, я задам тебе встречный вопрос. Отвечай так, как посчитаешь нужным. Как ты думаешь? Разбираешься ли ты в частях колесницы?»
«Да, Господин. Я разбираюсь в частях колесницы».
«И как ты думаешь? Когда люди придут и спросят тебя: «Как называется эта часть колесницы?» имеется ли у тебя такая заблаговременная мысль: «Если эти придут ко мне и спросят об этом, то, в таком случае, я отвечу им так» – или же к тебе придёт ответ сразу на месте?»
«Господин, я известен своим знанием частей колесницы. Все части колесницы мне хорошо известны. Мне придёт ответ сразу на месте».
«Точно также, принц, когда знать или брахманы, домохозяева или отшельники, сформулировав вопрос, приходят к Татхагате и спрашивают его, к нему приходит ответ сразу на месте. И почему? Потому что свойство Дхаммы досконально постигнуто Татхагатой. Благодаря этому доскональному постижению свойства Дхаммы к нему приходит ответ сразу на месте».
Когда так было сказано, принц Абхая сказал Благословенному: «Великолепно, Господин! Великолепно! Как если бы он поставил на место то, что было перевёрнуто, раскрыл бы спрятанное, показал путь тому, кто потерялся, внёс бы лампу во тьму, чтобы зрячий да мог увидеть, точно также Благословенный различными способами прояснил Дхамму. Я принимаю прибежище в Благословенном, прибежище в Дхамме, и прибежище в Сангхе монахов. Пусть Благословенный помнит меня как мирского последователя, принявшего прибежище с этого дня и на всю жизнь».
...
(с) Абхая сутта

----------


## Вольдемар

> Цитатку приведите относительно заданного вопроса, или название книги хотя бы и главы. Раз вы ЗНАЕТЕ.
> Для меня это важный вопрос в силу исторического и кармического смысла подношений внутренних, тайных и внешних материальных.


1. "друнг, дэу и бон"
2. https://shangshungstore.ru/catalog/e...ok-detail.html
3. https://shangshungstore.ru/catalog/k...ra-detail.html
4. Ринпоче на многих ретритах очень ясно разъяснял о восьми классах, когда касался вопрос Дхармапал. А для примера послушайте ретрит декабря 2012 по практике "Гуру Драгпура"
5. инструктора СМС С. Пубанц и М. Казарян сравнительно недавно провели занятия про ганапуджу, где этих тем они касались. Обратитесь к ним, возможно они поделятся с вами видео-записями этих занятий. Также М. Казарян проводил занятия посвященные гневным йидамам согласно учениям Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. 
6. Инструктор СМС Г. Мохин тоже неоднократно поднимал эти темы на своих занятиях, в частности на занятиях посвященных призываниям Экаджати и Дордже Легпа.

и последнее: Ринпоче часто говорил, что у его учеников бывает возникают странные вопросы. И если он что-то, как кому-то показалось, не рассказал, то потому что детали не важны, они относительны и уводят от сути. Важно понять, что Ринпоче сказал достаточно для совершенной практики. А если мы не понимаем и так очень конкретно сказанного, то ...я в таком случае уточнял у инструкторов ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> 1. "друнг, дэу и бон"
> 2. https://shangshungstore.ru/catalog/e...ok-detail.html
> 3. https://shangshungstore.ru/catalog/k...ra-detail.html
> 4. Ринпоче на многих ретритах очень ясно разъяснял о восьми классах, когда касался вопрос Дхармапал. А для примера послушайте ретрит декабря 2012 по практике "Гуру Драгпура"
> 5. инструктора СМС С. Пубанц и М. Казарян сравнительно недавно провели занятия про ганапуджу, где этих тем они касались. Обратитесь к ним, возможно они поделятся с вами видео-записями этих занятий. Также М. Казарян проводил занятия посвященные гневным йидамам согласно учениям Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. 
> 6. Инструктор СМС Г. Мохин тоже неоднократно поднимал эти темы на своих занятиях, в частности на занятиях посвященных призываниям Экаджати и Дордже Легпа.
> 
> и последнее: Ринпоче часто говорил, что у его учеников бывает возникают странные вопросы. И если он что-то, как кому-то показалось, не рассказал, то потому что детали не важны, они относительны и уводят от сути. Важно понять, что Ринпоче сказал достаточно для совершенной практики. А если мы не понимаем и так очень конкретно сказанного, то ...я в таком случае уточнял у инструкторов ))))


Восьмеричный путь Будды в вопросах чистоты практик и понимания Дхармы прекрасно разъяснен:
Пустословие противоречит здравой речи Дхармы, практик Дхармы должен воздерживаться от пустословия, но произносить ДОСТОЙНЫЕ слова, в нужный момент, здравые и объясняющие, связанные с Дхармой.
Если вы не заметили, я просил разъяснений с точки зрения 8-ричного пути освобождения - правильного воззрения и правильных поступков. Т.е. СУТЬ.
Я у вас, уважаемый не прошу отчета о том, что вы лично слышали и где-то там у кого-то узнавали. Это ваше личное дело, это ваше личное измерение и карма. Они касаются только вас. Учение Будды касается всех, потрудитесь понять разницу, она не просто существенна, но и определяюща.
Когда я говорю что мне с точки зрения ПРАВИЛЬНОСТИ пути Дхармы нужно разъяснение - ваше пустословие звучит как личное оскорбление, не более и не менее.
Вы не понимаете слов, или не понимаете их смысл? Это такая болезнь, называемая "Дислексия":
Дислексиия - избирательное нарушение способности к овладению навыками чтения и письма при сохранении общей способности к обучению. 

Зачем мне нужны слова что где-то кто-то что-то сказал, неизвестно что, где и зачем?
Что сказал Мохин вам - это ваши с Мохиным личные отношения, вы это понимаете? Туман, туман, седая пелена....
Они касаются только вас и его. Меня - вообще НИКАК. 
Вы же сказали что ЗНАЕТЕ в точности ответ на вопрос...

----------


## Вольдемар

> Восьмеричный путь Будды в вопросах чистоты практик и понимания Дхармы прекрасно разъяснен:
> Пустословие противоречит здравой речи Дхармы, практик Дхармы должен воздерживаться от пустословия, но произносить ДОСТОЙНЫЕ слова, в нужный момент, здравые и объясняющие, связанные с Дхармой.
> Если вы не заметили, я просил разъяснений с точки зрения 8-ричного пути освобождения - правильного воззрения и правильных поступков. Т.е. СУТЬ.
> Я у вас, уважаемый не прошу отчета о том, что вы лично слышали и где-то там у кого-то узнавали. Это ваше личное дело, это ваше личное измерение и карма. Они касаются только вас. Учение Будды касается всех, потрудитесь понять разницу, она не просто существенна, но и определяюща.
> Когда я говорю что мне с точки зрения ПРАВИЛЬНОСТИ пути Дхармы нужно разъяснение - ваше пустословие звучит как личное оскорбление, не более и не менее.
> Вы не понимаете слов, или не понимаете их смысл? Это такая болезнь, называемая "Дислексия":
> Дислексиия - избирательное нарушение способности к овладению навыками чтения и письма при сохранении общей способности к обучению. 
> 
> Зачем мне нужны слова что где-то кто-то что-то сказал, неизвестно что, где и зачем? Туман, туман, седая пелена....
> Вы же сказали что ЗНАЕТЕ в точности ответ на вопрос...


Это вы меня не поняли. Вы упомянули, что знакомы с учением Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Но если вам ещё что-то неясно, то не увидели там ответов. И я указал, где эти ответы нужно искать. Возможно я сделал неправильный вывод, что вы ученик Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. 

Но если очень надо разжевать вам, то просто укажу. Все садханы со взаимодействием с 8ю классами относятся к Ваджраяне. В каких тантрических текстах говорится о "8-ричном пути освобождения"? 
Какие есть слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче о "8-ричном пути освобождения"? Если конечно он ваш учитель.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Вы же сказали что ЗНАЕТЕ в точности ответ на вопрос...


Конечно ЗНАЮ, но давать Учения, тем более касающиеся самай, если что, меня НИКТО не уполномачивал. 
Потому указал на максимально возможно открытые источники информации.

----------


## Воробьян

> Это вы меня не поняли. Вы упомянули, что знакомы с учением Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Но если вам ещё что-то неясно, то не увидели там ответов. И я указал, где эти ответы нужно искать. Возможно я сделал неправильный вывод, что вы ученик Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. 
> 
> Но если очень надо разжевать вам, то просто укажу. Все садханы со взаимодействием с 8ю классами относятся к Ваджраяне. В каких тантрических текстах говорится о "8-ричном пути освобождения"? 
> Какие есть слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче о "8-ричном пути освобождения"? Если конечно он ваш учитель.


Если вы думаете что к Ваджраяне не относится "правильное воззрение и правильное поведение" вы глубоко заблуждаетесь, они просто трансформировались в Ваджраяне, как и все учение, в иную форму.
Что касается подношения 8 классам в ежедневных общих практиках, как и использование Серчема, существует коренное падение Ваджраяны, относящееся к "дружескому отношению к безнравственным и порочным вредоносным существам, вредящим учению Будд"
Если вы забыли Его Святейшество Далай-Лама четко дал понять, и Намхай Норбу Ринпоче сам его цитировал, что культурную революцию в Китае и последующее спровоцировали 8 классов.
Улавливаете связь с правильным поведением и ВОЗЗРЕНИЕМ?

----------


## Воробьян

Что касается подношений как таковых - можно много рассказывать о том, что люди бла бла бла нанесли вред бла бла бла. Однако вы принимая прибежище Махаяны-Ваджраяны принимаете его всегда со всеми живыми существами без исключения.
Чтобы очистить свое к существам отношение или очистить ум в отношении существ и заблуждений, или чтобы узреть их божествами как принято в практиках даже предварительных вроде Ваджрасаттвы - значения не имеет.
Если вы видите 8 классов как божеств и вы просветленный тулку - превосходно. 
Однако если вы начинаете им подносить - вы 146% процентно не являетесь просветленным существом, ибо подношение совершается только в двойственности и омрачениях для их преодоления. Или получения благ, связи.
В недвойственности этих понятий вроде бы нет? Ваши 8 классов вроде бы ВЫ должны видеть чистыми божествами. Если ваш ум - совершенен.
А состояние 8 классов, как живых существ - СОВЕРШЕННЫМ. 
Как бы они не страдали от деятельности человека - люди тоже страдают от деятельности человека, однако я не слышал чтобы это заботило кого то из Ваджраянцев.
Откуда такая привязанность именно к 8 классам? Почему не совершаются подношения людям, они тоже страдают. Как и 8 классов. Это не объяснение.
у 8 классов есть своя карма. Пусть страдают сколько влезет - не нравится - пусть совершают простирания и практики прибежища. Так или нет?
Или от связи с 8 классами к людям возникает ОТВЕРЖЕНИЕ, а практики 8 классов называются ВАЖНЫМИ?
Потому что в практиках Ваджраяны нет уже ничего от людей, только измерение 8 классов?

Если же вы тут рассматриваете Бон-по в нем нет самай, можете рассказывать о Серчеме хоть всю свою жизнь всем встречным поперечным. Это учение о подношениях 8 классам изначально, со своего создания Тонпа Шерабом. Как им правильно делать подношение для получения могущества и личной пользы.

А господин Намхай Норбу на известном вам ритрите 2012 года сказал ясно и четко на вопрос "чего вы хотите" - ничего. У него нет привязанности? Почему же существуют подношения 8 классам, а разгневанным людям - нет?

----------


## Воробьян

Так же насчет причинно-следственной связи, т.е. кармы. Если люди являются причиной страдания 8-классов, устраняйте причину. Разве не этому учит Дхарма в любой своей школе? 
8 классов вредоносных существ ходят в "детский сад" к нянькам из Дзогчен-общины и Бон-по? У них особые обязательства возникли вследствие близости воззрений, поведения, пути? 
Почему нельзя работать с людьми, причиной? Вроде они ближе? Или они так далеко от Ваджраяны, что и достучаться нельзя?
Если же нельзя. Почему игнорируются такой же вред людям в СВОЕМ измерении? Что говорят по этому поводу просветленные? Люди - фуфло?
Вроде учения Будды были созданы для людей. Я могу ошибаться. Но вроде так. Каруна создавшая весь путь Дхармы - это человеческая каруна, направленная к людям.
А теперь что произошло?

----------


## Александр С

> Если же вы тут рассматриваете Бон-по в нем нет самай, можете рассказывать о Серчеме хоть всю свою жизнь всем встречным поперечным. Это учение о подношениях 8 классам изначально, со своего создания Тонпа Шерабом. Как им правильно делать подношение для получения могущества и личной пользы.


Извините, но это целиком ваши фантазии. Единственное существенное отличие бона от остальных школ состоит в мифологии (и выходящей отсюда терминологии), а не в наборе методов и целей.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2020), Вольдемар (03.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Извините, но это целиком ваши фантазии. Единственное существенное отличие бона от остальных школ состоит в мифологии (и выходящей отсюда терминологии), а не в наборе методов и целей.


подношения 8 классам Бон-по - секретная практика?

----------


## Александр С

> подношения 8 классам Бон-по - секретная практика?


Я заметил экстраполяцию относительно того, что в боне нет самай, читая ваше сообщение (возможно, неправильно вас понял). Самаи есть и организуются по тем же принципам, что и в остальных школах, т.к. связаны с конкретной передачей: какие-то варианты практики требуют посвящения, для других оно желательно, но не обязательно. Однако в последнем случае предполагается, что вы обладаете общим пониманием. Судя по интонациям, вы противопоставляете целеполагание буддийских практик бонским, якобы последние предназначены исключительно "для получения могущества и личной пользы". Любые подношения в конечном итоге служат средством избавления от привязанностей, и их "работа" строится именно на этом принципе, а не в виде обмена энергии жервуемого на помощь в исполнении желаний, как можно решить, читая тексты ритуалов без понимания того, как и для чего они используются в конкретных духовных традициях.

----------

Вольдемар (03.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Я заметил экстраполяцию относительно того, что в боне нет самай, читая ваше сообщение (возможно, неправильно вас понял). Самаи есть и организуются по тем же принципам, что и в остальных школах, т.к. связаны с конкретной передачей: какие-то варианты практики требуют посвящения, для других оно желательно, но не обязательно. Однако в последнем случае предполагается, что вы обладаете общим пониманием. Судя по интонациям, вы противопоставляете целеполагание буддийских практик бонским, якобы последние предназначены исключительно "для получения могущества и личной пользы". Любые подношения в конечном итоге служат средством избавления от привязанностей, и их "работа" строится именно на этом принципе, а не в виде обмена энергии жервуемого на помощь в исполнении желаний, как можно решить, читая тексты ритуалов без понимания того, как и для чего они используются в конкретных духовных традициях.


В учении нет гарантий. Потеряете вы или нет. Вы готовы гарантировать что Серчем принесет каждому благо? Особенно как у ЧННР в коллективной практике - без указания что подношение делается просветленным 8 классам...

----------


## Александр С

Пользу приносит взаимодействие с присутствующими в вашей картине мира явлениями, совершаемое с благой мотивацией.

----------


## Воробьян

В целом к сожалению опять разговор затрагивает персонально Намхая Норбу Ринпоче, видимо просто другие учителя о таких вещах ничего не говорят и публично не высказываются. Но в тему правоты и не правоты, воззрения и всего остального я могу привести его цитату, что "по мнению многих практиков Тхеравады Важдраяна вообще не является путем Дхармы". Это его слова. 
Можно долго разглагольствовать, но я уже написал вопрос, и ответов не получил, только пустословие.

----------


## Воробьян

> Пользу приносит взаимодействие с присутствующими в вашей картине мира явлениями, совершаемое с благой мотивацией.


Вы это серьезно? У картины мира существует иерархическая структура. Ум любит заниматься такими развлечениями как "классификация" и 8 классов "классифицированы" были как вредоносные. Допустим... 
Есть такие растения как болиголов или белена. Вы считаете что результат взаимодействия с ними зависит от вашей мотивации? Или все таки существует какая то эта... как ее... "карма"?

----------


## Александр С

В приведенном примере с растениями, после получения о них знаний, т.е. после выработки соответствующих представлений, - да, конечно.

----------


## Воробьян

> В приведенном примере с растениями, после получения о них знаний, т.е. после выработки соответствующих представлений, - да, конечно.


В данном примере не хватает одного, чтобы растения жили в другом измерении, недоступном вам. А в учении говорилось о подношении им рядом с защитниками Дхармы наравне с ними.

----------


## Александр С

> В данном примере не хватает одного, чтобы растения жили в другом измерении, недоступном вам. А в учении говорилось о подношении им рядом с защитниками Дхармы наравне с ними.


В каком учении? "Гостями" в любой практике подношений, начиная внутренними и заканчивая внешними, являются все существа: прибежище и все просветленные, дхармапалы, родственники, нейтральные и вредящие. В таком порядке они и "угощаются". Серкьем восьми классам - частный случай, но он не нарушает этот принцип. 

Я вас очень плохо понимаю. Что именно вам не нравится? Это культурно обусловленная традиция, которая определенным людям за пределами данной культуры так же может быть полезна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2020)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Особенно как у ЧННР в коллективной практике - без указания что подношение делается просветленным 8 классам...


Вы или данной практики в глаза не видели, или у вас проблемы с пониманием практики йидама.

----------

Joy (05.09.2021), Вольдемар (04.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> В каком учении? "Гостями" в любой практике подношений, начиная внутренними и заканчивая внешними, являются все существа: прибежище и все просветленные, дхармапалы, родственники, нейтральные и вредящие. В таком порядке они и "угощаются". Серкьем восьми классам - частный случай, но он не нарушает этот принцип. 
> Я вас очень плохо понимаю. Что именно вам не нравится? Это культурно обусловленная традиция, которая определенным людям за пределами данной культуры так же может быть полезна.


Я повторю, мне не сложно. В чем ее польза с точки зрения пути Дхармы, учения освобождения. Непросветленное существо подносит непросветленным злобным существам, как это "помогает"? Как это КАРМИЧЕСКИ помогает я представляю.
И второе - какое воззрения на это у последователей данного учения. Ваджраяны. Я понимаю что проще быть глухонемым, но выразить свои мысли каждый может? Я вообще не прав и есть вещи, особенно 8 классов, о которых запрещено говорить???

----------


## Воробьян

> Вы или данной практики в глаза не видели, или у вас проблемы с пониманием практики йидама.


Да ладно! Стало быть в книге тунов ДзОб 8 классов изображены с атрибутами просветленных существ? Или в мантре призыва они зовутся "ваджра"? По-моему это вы в глаза не видели ничего.

Если рассматривать подношение "защитникам Дхармы" в образе йидама - вполне понятно. 
Но 8 классов должны бы казалось бы быть "приведены в ужас" от одного вида Симхамукхи или Драгпура. Однако они призываются, непросветленные, без собственной трансформации в просветленного йидама. И спокойно получают "бесконечные ВАДЖРНЫЕ подношения".
Стало быть Симхамукха и Драгпур - это проявления 8 классов? Никто их вообще не боится.

Драгпур "сокрушающий гьялпо и сенмо", призывает себе гласс гьялпо и подносит ему.
Что-то тут не так, не находите? Или у вас есть все таки объяснения?

----------


## Александр С

> Непросветленное существо подносит непросветленным злобным существам,


Еще раз. Подношения всегда начинаются с объектов прибежища. Ну загуглите вы текст серкьема восьми классам. Например, если вы делаете ежедневные подношения на алтаре перед Тремя драгоценностями, а по завершении вы относите остатки в чистое место - кому они достаются?




> как это "помогает"?


Если вы практикуете ваджраяну, вам предлагается способ объединить явления. Если восемь классов входят в вашу картину мира, то они так же не должны исключаться. Если нет - то в чем вообще проблема? 




> какое воззрения на это у последователей данного учения


Вот, с Валерием могу согласиться, например: https://nandzed.livejournal.com/5843604.html
А вообще, воззрение последователей ваджраяны соответствует тем наставлениям, которые они получали.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (04.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Еще раз. Подношения всегда начинаются с объектов прибежища. Ну загуглите вы текст серкьема восьми классам. Например, если вы делаете ежедневные подношения на алтаре перед Тремя драгоценностями, а по завершении вы относите остатки в чистое место - кому они достаются?


Кому? Ни разу не видел.





> Если вы практикуете ваджраяну, вам предлагается способ объединить явления. Если восемь классов входят в вашу картину мира, то они так же не должны исключаться. Если нет - то в чем вообще проблема?


Вы выбираете странные выражения. Объединение всех живых существ происходит во время принятия прибежища. Я и все живые существа, формула Махаяны. Туда входят все локи и все миры. Объединяет их - Гуру, Учитель, Будда. 
У отдельных практик свои функции, мало имеющие отношение к этому процессу, не так ли?




> А вообще, воззрение последователей ваджраяны соответствует тем наставлениям, которые они получали.


Опять... 8 классов - секретная практика? Человек клянется что прекрасно понимает вопрос и отказывается на него ответить. Вот такое воззрение ))))))))))))))

----------


## Александр С

> Кому? Ни разу не видел.


Непросветленным существам.




> Объединение всех живых существ


Явлений, отражающихся в вашем уме.



> У отдельных практик свои функции, мало имеющие отношение к этому процессу, не так ли?


Нет никаких отдельных от садханы практик.




> Опять... 8 классов - секретная практика? Человек клянется что прекрасно понимает вопрос и отказывается на него ответить. Вот такое воззрение ))))))))))))))


Мне кажется, у вас отсутствует понимание основ тантры, и вы просто не замечаете ответы. К сожалению, у меня нет времени объяснять эти вещи с нуля.

----------

Вольдемар (04.02.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (04.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Явлений, отражающихся в вашем уме.


Гуру-йога - это очищение вашего кармического видения явлений, отражающихся в вашем уме.




> Нет никаких отдельных от садханы практик.


И?




> Мне кажется, у вас отсутствует понимание основ тантры, и вы просто не замечаете ответы. К сожалению, у меня нет времени объяснять эти вещи с нуля.


Мне кажется вы прослушали упоминание рекомендации Далай-Ламы не подносить гьялпо из-за вреда, приносимого ими учению Дхармы, и коренном падении Ваджраяны, связанном с подношением таким существам которые вредят Дхарме.
Это вы не слушаете что вам говорят.

----------


## Александр С

Если бы вы понимали принцип гуру-йоги, лежащей в основе всех практик ваджраяны, то у вас не возникло бы этого вопроса с самого начала. 

Вы не стремитесь понять, для чего выполняются подношения препятствующим духам и чем это отличается от поклонения им, а приводите несуществующее коренное падение зачем-то.

----------

Alex (04.02.2020), Joy (05.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (04.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Если бы вы понимали принцип гуру-йоги, лежащей в основе всех практик ваджраяны, то у вас не возникло бы этого вопроса с самого начала. 
> Вы не стремитесь понять, для чего выполняются подношения препятствующим духам и чем это отличается от поклонения им, а приводите несуществующее коренное падение зачем-то.


Оооо. Вы начинаете думать за меня, потому что иначе просто нечего сказать? Это называется "троллинг", знаете да? Где я говорил о ПОКЛОНЕНИИ 8 классам? Я говорил только о подношении.
Зачем мне приписывать то, что я не говорил? Вы даже не понимаете что я писал, а что нет, причем полностью не поняли ни слова, а зачем то приписываете мне свои фантазии о своем поклонении 8 классам. 
Этому вас учил ваш Гуру? Поклонению 8 классам? Я не говорил ни слова о поклонении 8 классам.
Не знаю почему в вашем уме появляется такое желание.

Да, Намхай Норбу Ринпоче много раз повторял, что для преодоления препятствий, включая провокации, достаточно Гуру-йоги. Вы с кем вообще спорите? С воображаемыми какими то людьми?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Драгпур "сокрушающий гьялпо и сенмо", призывает себе гласс гьялпо и подносит ему.
> Что-то тут не так, не находите? Или у вас есть все таки объяснения?


Не нахожу. Объяснения есть в наставлениях Учителей по практике (а можно и подстрочник внимательней прочитать, чтобы разобраться кто призывается).

----------


## Александр С

> Оооо. Вы начинаете думать за меня, потому что иначе просто нечего сказать? Это называется "троллинг", знаете да? Где я говорил о ПОКЛОНЕНИИ 8 классам? Я говорил только о подношении.
> Зачем мне приписывать то, что я не говорил? Вы даже не понимаете что я писал, а что нет, причем полностью не поняли ни слова, а зачем то приписываете мне свои фантазии о своем поклонении 8 классам. 
> Этому вас учил ваш Гуру? Поклонению 8 классам? Я не говорил ни слова о поклонении 8 классам.
> Не знаю почему в вашем уме появляется такое желание.
> 
> Да, Намхай Норбу Ринпоче много раз повторял, что для преодоления препятствий, включая провокации, достаточно Гуру-йоги. Вы с кем вообще спорите? С воображаемыми какими то людьми?


Естественно, отвечая вам, я пытаюсь восстановить для себя ваш ход мыслей. 

Тогда зачем выше вы привели совет Далай-ламы о воздержании от поклонения Д.Ш. в качестве аргумента против совершения подношений восьми классам? Разве что, вы и в этом случае не поняли, что речь идет не о защитниках-гьялпо в целом и, тем более, не о том типе взаимоотношений с непросветленными цати, который предполагается в практиках типа серкьема... 

По поводу гуру-йоги я могу разве что процитировать себя самого постом выше: _гуру-йога - основа всех практик ваджраяны_, включая любые подношения. Вся ритуальная активность подчинена принципам, заложенным в гуру-йоге, и разворачивается в рамках основной садханы, в соответствии с тем воззрением, рамки которого были установлены посвящением. _В этом заключается ответ на ваш вопрос._

----------

Вольдемар (04.02.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (04.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Естественно, отвечая вам, я пытаюсь восстановить для себя ваш ход мыслей.


Т.е. начинаете разговаривать не со мной, и не о том, о чем говорю я, а со своим личным представлением?
И заметьте - вы обвиняете в этой традиции мышления меня. Забавно, да? 
Я рассуждаю на уровне событий, фактов. Стараюсь это делать. Есть А, есть Б, между А и Б есть связь. Махакала - гневный аспект Авалокитешвары, класс мудрых существ покоренный во времена Гаутамы Будды и ставший защитниками учения. Ему подносят в гневной форме бумбумбум пампампам. У всех событий этого порядка есть объяснение на уровне пользы учения, пользы практика, пользы всему измерению практика и всему измерению всех существ.

В случае подношения 8 классам такого объяснения нет, за исключением Серчемов составленных учителями с подношением только просветленным представителям 8 классов. Я встречал такие. И понимаю почему существует такой ВЫБОР.
В случае непросветленных 8 классов - не понимаю и задаю вопрос. Я не прошу понимать почему я так думаю. Я и так готов это рассказать потому что ум прост и незамысловат. 




> Тогда зачем выше вы привели совет Далай-ламы о воздержании от поклонения Д.Ш. в качестве аргумента против совершения подношений восьми классам? Разве что, вы и в этом случае не поняли, что речь идет не о защитниках-гьялпо в целом и, тем более, не о том типе взаимоотношений с непросветленными цати, который предполагается в практиках типа серкьема...


Упоминание Серчема появился не по моей воле, я говорил о коллективных практиках ДО-общины, в которых приводятся изображения всех непросветленных форм 8 классов и как защитникам учения им подносятся ваджрные подношения. Д.Ш. был только примером. Разговор шел о гьялпо как классе ВСЕХ его представителей, по крайней мере в версии ЧННР.




> _гуру-йога - основа всех практик ваджраяны_, включая любые подношения


Вот тут и возникает еще один вопрос, потому что в Гуру-йоге вы устанавливаете отношения с просветленным существом. Какое отношение к Гуру-йоге имеют непросветленные существа? Они должны находиться с другой стороны - там где вы и подносить с вами ради получения мудрости. Я не принимаю прибежища в непросветленных существах. В ином случае достаточно было бы бегать по улице и принимать прибежище в каждом встречном.
С чего вдруг НАРАВНЕ с подношениями Гуру и защитникам делаются подношения непросветленным существам?

----------


## Воробьян

> Не нахожу. Объяснения есть в наставлениях Учителей по практике (а можно и подстрочник внимательней прочитать, чтобы разобраться кто призывается).


Если вы не можете ответить на вопрос, объясните зачем вы мне говорите этот бессмысленный набор слов? Что я из него должен понять?
Что вы не различаете просветленные формы от непросветленных которые изображены в книге Тунов ДО?

----------


## Александр С

> приводятся изображения всех непросветленных форм 8 классов и как защитникам учения им подносятся ваджрные подношения


Теперь понятно. Вы не получали комментарий на эту практику (или забыли, или не захотели найти, несмотря на то, что это первая же ссылка в гугле по слогам приведенной там мантры), и обращение негативностей вспять называете ваджрным (хотя именно слова VAJRA в мантре нет) подношением. 




> Какое отношение к Гуру-йоге имеют непросветленные существа? Они должны находиться с другой стороны


Нет никакой другой стороны :-)

----------

Joy (05.09.2021), Вольдемар (04.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2020)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если вы не можете ответить на вопрос, объясните зачем вы мне говорите этот бессмысленный набор слов?


Бессмысленный набор слов, не имеющий никакого отношения к садханам ННР и к его подробным разъяснениям, благодаря чему возможно и происходит хоть какое-то взаимодействие с восьмью классами, к сожалению у вас.

----------


## Воробьян

> Теперь понятно.


Цитата из книги "Книга Тунов"
Средний Тун
...
А Я МА ДУ РУ ЦА ША НА САПАРИВАРА
МАХА ПАНЦА АМРИТА 
РАКТА БХАЛИМТА 
КхАРАМ КхАХИ
...
Где вы тут видите дог-па "отбрасывание отрицательностей"?
Вы когда нибудь прекращаете думать за других что они думают, порождая какую то иллюзорную реальность и тролля ей всех окружающих?

Вам картинку 8 классов с атрибутами непросветленных существ которым подносятся подношения запостить, чтобы не было очередных приступов фантазии?

----------


## Воробьян

> Бессмысленный набор слов, не имеющий никакого отношения к садханам ННР и к его подробным разъяснениям, благодаря чему возможно и происходит хоть какое-то взаимодействие с восьмью классами, к сожалению у вас.


Тигр, твое сознание утонуло в какой то пьянящей жидкости, туманящей разум. Вместе с телом. Мне это не интересно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С чего вдруг НАРАВНЕ с подношениями Гуру и защитникам делаются подношения непросветленным существам?


"непросветлённым" (тобишь не-арйам) местным божествам(а они также вполне уместно называются божествами) подносится, чтоб не препятствовали а помогали.
Хоть и Прибежище в них не принимается.
Вообщем это вполне нормальная практика для индо-буддийской культуры, там где и когда жил Будда это было вполне впорядке вещей - подносить якшам, нагам,... местным божествам рощ, водоёмов, возвышенностей, долин  ...
И Будда не то что это не порицал, но вроде даже как:

"Г_де бы ни избрал себе жилище человек благородный,
Пусть он питает людей добрых, обуздавших себя и праведных.
Пусть он приносит дары всем божествам, которые будут в том месте:
почтенные им, они почтят и его, честью воздадут ему за честь.
И тот человек, к которому благосклонны боги, получит благую судьбу"_

Это же в последующие века распространялось вместе с Дхармой и в сопредельные регионы, благо культуры в этом плане были схожи. И сейчас такие подношения распространены практически повсеместно в традиционных регионах, как божествам(и в данном случае речь конкретно именно о не "просветлённых" якшах, нагах и др.) пришедшим туда с Индий, так и местным.
Но если Вам это претит, например культурно мировоззренчески не совместимо, никтож не заставляет. Не в этом же суть, наверное.

----------

Вольдемар (04.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> "непросветлённым" (тобишь не-арйам) местным божествам(а они также вполне уместно называются божествами) подносится, чтоб не препятствовали а помогали.
> Хоть и Прибежище в них не принимается.
> Вообщем это вполне нормальная практика для индо-буддийской культуры, там где и когда жил Будда это было вполне впорядке вещей - подносить якшам, нагам,... местным божествам рощ, водоёмов, возвышенностей, долин  ...
> И Будда не то что это не порицал, но вроде даже как:
> 
> "Г_де бы ни избрал себе жилище человек благородный,
> Пусть он питает людей добрых, обуздавших себя и праведных.
> Пусть он приносит дары всем божествам, которые будут в том месте:
> почтенные им, они почтят и его, честью воздадут ему за честь.
> ...


Т.е. 8 классов вредоносных существ, чье могущество необходимо смирять для покоя ума, и чья сила символизированных скорпионом который контролирует Гуру Драгпо, проявление Гуру Падмасамбхавы - это уже божества.
То, что цати, гьялпо, по словам Намхая Норбу Ринпоче вызывают психические заболевания - это из божественность? Даже по ЕГО утверждениям без каких либо провокаций, подношение цати создает нервозность и расстройства ЦНС.
Вы ЭТО называете божествами? 
Я вам напомню достопочтимый заблуждающийся друг, что для ОБУЗДАНИЯ этих существ во времена Будды Шакьямуни Ваджрапани, Авалокитешвара и Манджушри преобразились в гневные формы, ставшие защитниками учения. Такими как Авалокитешвара-Ваджрапани-Манджушри ставшие разными формами Махакал только для обуздания этого класса. Как Манждушри ставший Ямантакой для контроля класса Ям. Ваджрапани проявляется как Рахула для контроля планетарных духов. 
Я так понимаю с тех пор что-то изменилось? Защитники не нужны и контролировать негативных духов вообще не нужно никому? 
Так зачем существуют защитникам Дхармы подношения, если негативные духи стали божествами?

Поясните.

Меня больше интересует вопрос подношений 8 классам в форме йдама, "сокрушающего" 8 классов. Т.е. по логике практиков Дзогчен-общины они преображаются в сокрушающие 8 классов формы, подносят 8 классам приглашая отведать ваджрные подношения... И? Как это происходит? Они приходят и разрушаются от гнева йидама? Или йидам передачи Намхая Норбу Ринпоче так хитер что мирно беседует с цати, несмотря на то, что цати умирает от пурбы Драгпура?

Мачиг Лабдрон "Отсекая надежду и страх":
"...нет метода обуздания духов Гьялбо. Они обуздываются только в непоколебимом и безошибочном состоянии самадхи."
Вы ЭТО называете божествами???

----------


## Александр С

> Цитата из книги "Книга Тунов"
> Средний Тун
> ...


Это даже не смешно.  Я не буду вам давать наставления ни о восьми слогах догпа, которые вы процитировали, ни по поводу других частей книги практик ДО, используемой для внутреннего употребления. Вы не пробовали обратиться непосредственно туда, раз книга к вам каким-то образом попала и вызвала такие тревожные раздумья?

----------

Вольдемар (05.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. 8 классов вредоносных существ, чье могущество необходимо смирять для покоя ума, и чья сила символизированных скорпионом который контролирует Гуру Драгпо, проявление Гуру Падмасамбхавы - это уже божества.
> ....
> "...нет метода обуздания духов Гьялбо. Они обуздываются только в непоколебимом и безошибочном состоянии самадхи."
> Вы ЭТО называете божествами???


То что Вы называете "духи",  вполне может называться инд: "дева" (что и переводится божество)
И то что Вы в текстах(причём далеко не только тантрических, а и в сутрах\суттах*) можете встречать "божества" по отношениям к нечеловеческим существам владыкам местностей, возвышенностей, долин; а также других так называемых "земных, водных, воздушных ...." - это не те классы _дев_ _камалока_ как например Индра, а вполне те кого Вы по русски вот называете "духами", а точнее разные _якши, наги, веталы_ ....


Что Вы хотите, это другая культура.
Причём никто не заставляет именно в это углубляться.

(*специально сейчас акцентирую на не-тибетоязычных источниках, чтоб Вы не думали типа это какието "подложные терма"(с))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Это даже не смешно.  Я не буду вам давать наставления ни о восьми слогах догпа, которые вы процитировали, ни по поводу других частей книги практик ДО, используемой для внутреннего употребления. Вы не пробовали обратиться непосредственно туда, раз книга к вам каким-то образом попала и вызвала такие тревожные раздумья?


Это какая то скрытая форма троллинга?
Ладно это очень интересно. Продолжайте.

----------


## Воробьян

> То что Вы называете "духи",  вполне может называться инд: "дева" (что и переводится божество)


Вот прочтите что означает Догпа, отбрасывание вредоносных "божеств" как вы их назвали, это написал Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. 
Там же внизу написано, что за список "божеств" А Я МА ДУ РУ ЦА ША НА.
Это НЕ Дэвы, к сожалению.

http://dereksiz.org/vredonosnie-sili...tv.html?page=2

Это не мой сайт, и я не являюсь разглашателем разных практик ДО.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот прочтите что означает Догпа, отбрасывание вредоносных "божеств" как вы их назвали, это написал Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. 
> Там же внизу написано, что за список "божеств" А Я МА ДУ РУ ЦА ША НА.
> Это НЕ Дэвы, к сожалению.
> 
> .


К сожалению или нет, но в индийских текстах всяких таких нечеловеческих существ земного плана - также вполне называют индийским словом: дева 
Все таких нагов, якш, и итд. втом числе и разных владык(тип. гьялпо)  разных местностей и природных образований.
И когда Вы в других текстах встречаете о таких вот нечеловечеких существах и речь при этом не о Богах камалока начиная с Чатур Махараджей, употребление - "божества" , то это также о таких классах существ. 
И ничего ) 
А когда Вам пишут "духи" - то уже какой смысл от этого ужасаться.

Не хотите подносить и\или использовать практики (ритуалы, церемонии и тп.) где есть к ним касание - не используйте.
А так то даже например збрызгивание водой, которое можете наблюдать в разных далеко далеко не-тантрических буддийских церемониях  - это для них.

(п.с. и они тож существа. все вот такие вот классы, нараки, Боги камалоки, Боги рупа и арупа, люди, животные - все существа. и мы все уже неоднократно рождались такими существами, и среди них могут быть и наши родственники с разных жизней
и мы даже можем родиться ими \ а  можем и нет)

----------


## Воробьян

> К сожалению или нет, но в индийских текстах всяких таких нечеловеческих существ земного плана - также вполне называют индийским словом: дева


Есть такие существа или нет - тибетский Гуру, а это означает "просветленный учитель буддизма" утверждает, что такие существа есть. 
Можно спорить, является ли Ваджраяна учением Дхары или нет.
По словам самого Гуру Намхая Норбу Ринпоче очень многие последователи Тхеравады вообще не воспринимают Ваджраяну как учение Дхармы считая его ложным воззрением.
Разговор не об этом.
И это НЕ ДЭВА. Вы слова понимаете? У тибетцев отличная от индии классификация существ, живущих вне кармического видения человека.
Этот "просветленный учитель буддизма" пишет, что определенные духи даже вызывают СПИД.
Но вставляет в свое учение мантры подношения существам вызывающим СПИД.

Мне не нужны разъяснения "какое воззрение придумать самому себе чтобы описать себе это учение в ложном свете, стараясь ничего не понимать".
Понимаете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И это НЕ ДЭВА. Вы слова понимаете? У тибетцев отличная от индии классификация существ, живущих вне кармического видения человека.


По приведённой Вами же ссылке:

"это дуру, или по-тибетски дуд; другое имя — дудра, *на санскрите — рудра.*

— это *рукши*; по-тибетски цен, и они насылают рак.

 — класс цатьц который обычно называют гьялпо.

— такта, или синпо, *на санскрите — якша.*

— класс *нага*, по-тибетски лу." (с)
Вы бы хоть внимательней читали, пытались бы смысл понять, а не просто выхватывали лишь знакомые слова, типа например "духи"

У тибетцев же классический индийский буддизм.





> Понимаете


Если честно, не очень понимаю к чему Вы всё это пишите.
Если оно Вам не надо, то и смысл писать то какой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И это НЕ ДЭВА. Вы слова понимаете?


Оттуда же, из Вашей ссылки:

"это класс дэва. Но это — не те Дэва, к которым мы обращаемся, произнося: «Гypy, Дэва, Дакини», и которые являются пробужденными, предстающими в облике сам-бхогакаи. Здесь дэва означает *мирских дэв*, которые тоже могут наслать на нас вред"(с)

И когда Будда говорил:
"Где бы ни избрал себе жилище человек благородный,
Пусть он питает людей добрых, обуздавших себя и праведных.
Пусть он приносит дары всем *божествам*, которые будут в том месте:
почтенные им, они почтят и его, честью воздадут ему за честь.
И тот человек, к которому благосклонны боги, получит благую судьбу"

То здесь вот какраз речь идёт всех этих классах нечеловеческих существ , мирских земных "дэв" (devatā), но под deva - в данном наставлении понимаются все классы таких существ, которых вообщем можно и в восьми классах рассмотреть, а можно и далее классифицировать.
И да, это из Махапариниббана сутты, это не Тантра (о Тантре вообще нет смысла на форумах говорить)

----------

Joy (05.09.2021), Вольдемар (05.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Вы бы хоть внимательней читали, пытались бы смысл понять, а не просто выхватывали лишь знакомые слова, типа например "духи"
> У тибетцев же классический индийский буддизм.
> Если честно, не очень понимаю к чему Вы всё это пишите.
> Если оно Вам не надо, то и смысл писать то какой.


Вы очень избирательны в своем прочтении. Кроме названий у данных "духов" есть вредоносные влияния, описанные там же. 
Дело в том, что если вы их пропускаете вообще и игнорируете существование этих вредносных влияний (Дэва - это только 1 класс из 8ми символизируемый в призывании "А"), то и какой смысл их прогонять от себя мантрами???
Дэвы тоже могут вредить. И дело не в том что они БЛАГОРОДНЫ ВСЕ, как вы хотите им приписать такие качества, а они пребывают в сансаре. И все это там описано. 
ВСЕ эти существа таковы, что подношения без определенных скажем так... преображений воспринимают как повод вас уничтожить. Считая слабым существом по сравнению с собой. Забрать вашу жизненную энергию например. 
Или свести с ума. Все равно что человек без разрешения зашел к вам в дом и начал там хозяйничать с отмычкой - как то так.
Вы хотите меня убедить что они все мирные и радостные? Что они все Дэва? Это ваше заблуждение. Какое отношение к Дэвам имеют Мамо, существа которых вы тоже благополучно забыли? "Класс очень свирепых и насылающих вред существ".
Я не хочу копипастить. Просто повторю. Во времена Будды Шакьямуни его спутники Бодхисаттвы преображались в гневную форму, став защитниками учения. И эти формы подавляли ИМЕННО данные классы существ.
Я вообще упускаю ход вашей мысли. Зачем тогда их постоянно прогоняют? Давайте подносить всем непросветленным существам? Ваше предложение такое?

----------


## Александр С

Вы приглашаете этих существ не к себе домой, а предлагаете им пребывать в это время в присутствии прибежища и просветленных защитников. Именно это устраняет негативности, с этой целью перечисляются слоги в конкретном случае. Вы сомневаетесь в силе прибежища? Для устранения подобных сомнений все это и делается. Без понимания внутренних процессов, принципа интеграции внешнего и внутреннего, эти действия лишены смысла, или, в случае с чод или тонглен, будут казаться прямым саморазрушением.

----------

Joy (05.09.2021), Владимир Николаевич (05.02.2020), Вольдемар (05.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Вы приглашаете этих существ не к себе домой, а предлагаете им пребывать в это время в присутствии прибежища и просветленных защитников. Именно это устраняет негативности, с этой целью перечисляются слоги в конкретном случае. Вы сомневаетесь в силе прибежища? Для устранения подобных сомнений все это и делается. Без понимания внутренних процессов, принципа интеграции внешнего и внутреннего, эти действия лишены смысла, или, в случае с чод или тонглен, будут казаться прямым саморазрушением.


Вы ведете "диспут" на уровне моей вины в чем либо. 
Я напоминаю - я не писал этих текстов, я не составлял эти практики. 
Я ЗАДАЛ ВОПРОС.
Вы можете на него ответить? Вы мне не отец и не мать, чтобы воспитывать, если я нарушаю какие то правила - расскажите. Это интересно, потому что касается учения Будды.
Если же это ваша эгоистическая позиция "я так велик, я буду лгать и придумывать за этого человека что он думает и обвинять его в том, что я придумал за него поток ума и то что я придумал о нем - плохой поток ума, значит это плохой человек".
В данном вопросе существует - текст практики, противоречащий утверждениям написавшего его учителя буддизма. 

Противоречие №1
По утверждениям этого учителя Гуру Драгпур уничтожает гьялпо и сенмо.
Но подношения гьялпо в его учении делается в преображении в форму Гуру Драгпур. Что происходит? Драгпуг убивает приглашенного гьялпо?
Противоречие №2
По утверждениям этого учителя Далай Лама и он сам советует воздержаться от подношений гьялпо, вызвавших культурную революцию в Китае и сумасшествие людей, свидетелями которых они были. Они видели знаки присутствия и активного вмешательства гьялпо в дела людей.
И этот же учитель, советующий воздержаться от подношений гьялпо, вставляет в свои практики для других людей - подношение гьялпо.

У вас есть ум или что-то подобное ему? 
Диспут - это огромная часть буддизма, и тибетского буддизма. Диспуты и о сути учения, и о сути практик. Потому что буддизм - это не религия, а учение.
Если есть неведение, должно быть чистое видение, способное прояснить это неведение.
Если у вас нет этого чистого видения и вы спорите из эгоистических мотивов ради какого-то самоутверждения - с какой стати МНЕ это будет интересно?
Вот появлялся персонаж, который поклялся что знает ответы на вопросы. И он ничего не сказав - выложил какие то рассказы что ему где-то говорили слова которые никто не знает. 
И утверждал - что это ответ на все вопросы. Я потрясен.

Кто вам сказал о присутствии прибежища? Подношение 8 классам делается после подношения защитникам, и те, и другие в практике - гости вашего приглашения. 
Для устранения негативности вы говорите? Им подносятся подношения такие же как и защитникам учения. Если есть негативности - есть защитники. Зачем вы прямо лжете мне.
Достаточно подносить защитникам Дхармы для устранения негативностей. Зачем подносить негативностям для устранения негативностей? Да еще и такие же подношения как защитникам учения? 
 Что вы придумываете какие то сказки?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....
> Я вообще упускаю ход вашей мысли. Зачем тогда их постоянно прогоняют? Давайте подносить всем непросветленным существам? Ваше предложение такое?


Это не моё предложение. Это вполне нормальная практика в буддизме.
Как и люди, такие нечеловеческие существа (русалки, водяные, лешие, домовые .... - может так Вам понятней будет) могут комуто вредить, комуто способствовать, а к комуто быть нейтральными. Они живут среди нас или по другому: мы живём среди них, и мы постоянно хоть зачастую и не видя их с ними взаимодействуем селясь с ними в одних и тех же местах - это вполне нормальное восприятие мира для буддийской культуры.  
Как Вы с ними будете сосуществовать, будете ли подносить, развивать к ним доброжелательность наряду с доброжелательностью к всем остальным существам, использовать при надобности и умении мощные подавляющие действия,  .... вообще игнорировать как выходец из другой культурной среды, относиться "по-христиаски" как слугам сотоны, по-научному как пережиткам древних мифов - Ваше личное дело.

Но вот в культурном регионе где жил и учил Будда - относились к ним как к божествам, божествам земель, деревьев, воздуха, водоёмов.... (напр: rukkhadevatā(божества деревьев), bhummadevatā(божества земли\земель), ākāsaṭṭhadevatā(божества пространства\пространств) и т.п.) это всё теже якши, рудры, ракши, наги ...
И по тем понятиям они среди нас, они ближе к нам, чем Боги камалоки живущие на горе Меру, Боги Рупа и Арупа. И вот именно с ними народ и даже раджи\цари\князья, както взаимодействовали. Большинство просто устанавливали какието отношения, обращались к ним за способствованием, а те кто  обладал необходимыми силами и средствами усмиряли  вредоносно разбушевавшихся. И в буддизме дошли до нас разные методы взаимодействия, например где нет мощных тантрических учений там лишь подношения, или например так:
https://www.theravada.su/node/1257   заметьте здесь божества деревьев это ж _якши_ по тибетски _такта_ или _синпо_, ну а для Вас наверное ближе будет _лешие_.

В той традиции, с которой Вам посчастливилось начать соприкасаться, имеются и передаются разнообразнейшие методы взаимодействия с этими существами, как подношения чтоб не препятствовали а способствовали, ..., так и мощные активные методы воздействия.
Будете ли Вы чтото одно использовать, или в зависимости от ситуации тот или иной метод, или несколько причём может даже разных методов одновременно - Вам с Учителем и друзьями по йогическому сообществу в реале решать.
Если оно конечно Ваше и оно Вам надо. А пока немного ещё в качестве введения в буддийскую культурологию:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post784169
Чтоб хотябы немного понимали тот общий буддийских культурный фон дошедший до наших дней от времён Будды.
(ну прежде чем рассуждать о правильном неправильном исходя из своекультурнообусловленного  места и времени сидения)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Это не моё предложение. Это вполне нормальная практика в буддизме.


Нет, это ваше субъективное предложение. Потому что я говорю не о вашем личном мировоззрении на культуру индии и тибета. 
И когда один и тот же человек говорит о ВРЕДЕ подношений гьялпо и вставляет подношения гьялпо в свои практики - у меня возникает вопрос ВНЕ ваших рассуждений. 
И ответ на него - ВНЕ ваших рассуждений.
Ваши рассуждения отсекают мой вопрос, все мной сказанные слова, все приведенные факты и приведенные тексты. Игнорируют. Полностью. Как будто я ничего не говорил.
И начинается поток Вашего ума о Вашем опыте, не имеющем никакого отношения к заданному мной вопросу.
Я прояснил?
Если не прояснил, повторю еще раз. Человек утверждает о вреде гьялпо и запрете подношений гьялпо. Но вставляет текст подношения гьялпо в свои практики. 
Вы понимаете эти слова?

Допустим Гаутама Будда порицал воровство и как развитие парамит, т.е. благородных качеств советовал воздерживаться от воровства, чтобы убедиться в улучшении и очищении ума, т.е. убедиться правильности своего учения.
И представьте что бы было, если бы в той же сутте Будда продолжил ее тем, что своровал бы что нибудь. И вставил необходимость воровства в тексты сутты.
У вас не возникло бы вопроса? Вы назвали бы это "частью индийской культуры"?

----------


## Александр С

Я не хочу вас пристыдить. Извините, если вам так кажется. Но я могу реагировать только на то, что вы пишете, и у меня складывается впечатление, что вы не хотите или не можете понять того, что вам отвечают здесь разные люди. Ведь вы позиционируете себя как практика, указали традицию. Но, фактически, требуете наставления, которые должны были быть вами получены и усвоены ранее (о связи внешнего и внутреннего, относительного и абсолютного уровней, о природе идама, о гуру-йоге, о соответствии четырех мандал, о взгляде на природу существ), а отказ вываливать вам все это в полном объеме - называете самоутверждением. Очевидно, что вам требуются особые примеры, соответствующие вашему уровню восприятию, а у меня, например, действительно нет чистого видения и времени для этого.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (05.02.2020)

----------


## Воробьян

> Я не хочу вас пристыдить.


извините, мне просто эта тема сильно вклинилась своим неразрешимым противоречием 
как в том фильме термитатор где у робота было две противоречащие друг другу команды одновременно

----------


## Александр С

Противоречие возникает от того, что вы смешиваете два разных подхода, два разных взгляда. В случае с тантрической садханой, вы работаете со всеми явлениями внешнего мира, как с движением ветров в каналах, - вашим внутренним состоянием, - устраняя само это разделение. Вот тонкости этого процесса и требуют _квалифицированного_ разъяснения - поэтому его вам тут и не дают.

----------

Joy (05.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (05.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если не прояснил, повторю еще раз. Человек утверждает о вреде гьялпо и запрете подношений гьялпо. Но вставляет текст подношения гьялпо в свои практики.
> Вы понимаете эти слова?


Тоесть Вам непонятно, что в традиции имеющей более полные наборы методов работы с данными существами, имеются разные способы: и подношения, ...., и активного воздействия ?
И то что есть разные садханы, где возможны и комбинирование различных методов ?

Вы понимаете, что есть рекомендации чегото избегать, а есть и ситуации когда и с этим необходимо работать?


Или может Вам просто нужно шаблонное учение где в некоей книге  всё всё всем всем и однообразно для всех ситуаций будет в жёстких рамках регламентировано расписано, типа "только там, только с тем, именно столько то раз и только в такой позе" ?


Да и гьялпо - гьялпо рознь.
Как и в случае с дева могут быть дева и Дева, как и якши могут называться дева, а Боги камалока вполне могут называться якша или например бхута и тп., 
так и Гьялпо есть и "просветлённые"(Арйи), имя\название "гьялпо" это значит типа  "властитель\владыка" (инд. раджа) и ещё ничего само по себе не говорит и может использоваться по отношению к разным существам или даже сущностям-субстанциям-активностям-и т.д.
во всех таких случаях, чтоб понимать о ком\о чём речь, надо на каждый конкретный текст иметь комментарии и наставления.

----------


## Воробьян

> Вы понимаете, что есть рекомендации чегото избегать, а есть и ситуации когда и с этим необходимо работать?


Если я вам привожу цитату человека, "профессионально" занимавшегося гьялпо фактически на уровне Падмасамхавы, который говорит что таких методов "необходимых" просто НЕТ, гьялпо может смирить только человек высочайшего уровня, каких может сейчас на земле просто нет, а простые подношения им вызывают ТОЛЬКО болезни и никакой пользы - вы меня убеждаете что есть такая необходимость. 
Зачем это вам?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если я вам привожу цитату человека, "профессионально" занимавшегося гьялпо фактически на уровне Падмасамхавы, который говорит что таких методов "необходимых" просто НЕТ, гьялпо может смирить только человек высочайшего уровня, каких может сейчас на земле просто нет, а простые подношения им вызывают ТОЛЬКО болезни и никакой пользы - вы меня убеждаете что есть такая необходимость. 
> Зачем это вам?


Не подносите, никто не заставляет.

Всё ещё уверены, что все у кого имя "Гьялпо" или в назывании есть "Гьялпо" - являются именно этими "гьялпо" ?
(лично мне вот это более важней, чтоб возможно возникло большее понимание)

----------


## Воробьян

> Не подносите, никто не заставляет.
> 
> Всё ещё уверены, что все у кого имя "Гьялпо" или в назывании есть "Гьялпо" - являются именно этими "гьялпо" ?
> (лично мне вот это более важней, чтоб возможно возникло большее понимание)


Для того, чтобы ответить на ваши вопросы, надо отвлечься от искаженных представлений, вызванных практиками Дхармы вне изучения этого вопроса. Т.е. отвлечься покоя ума и подумать не о том, как вам хотелось бы, смотря на мир через поток ума, наполненный какими то учениями, а посмотреть на его карму.
Карма же такова. Гьялпо - это попросту могущество, но могущество в мире сансары необходимо защищать от других могущественных существ. Отсюда возникает воинственность и привлечение на свою сторону союзников.
Так устроен весь мир в сансаре, даже буддизм привлекает на свою сторону союзников. Несмотря на то, что этим занимаются просветленные существа.
Бизнес покупает бандитов охранять себя. Бандиты набирают отребье, чтобы прессовать других бандитов. Это - сансара. Борьба вызванная пятью чувствами.
Сколько их у гьялпо я не знаю, но их кармическое могущество намного превосходит человеческое, потому что они обладают каким то видом свободы, которого нет у людей - свободы влияния на разум.
Если вы меня опять начнете грузить божественностью я опять напомню - главное намерение. В сансаре - защитить себя и свои накопления, а также если вы вырвались в круг "выше других" - подавлять их.
Поэтому у класса Гьялпо есть свиты - это существа более низкого уровня развития, как у государства - армия. Гопники. Гопники живут лучше под охраной гьялпо, потому что поодиночке они слабые, а вокруг могущественного существа они в безопасности и могут нападать на кого хотят. 
Именно отсюда берет свои истоки религия Бон, первоначальная шаманская религия Бон, получавшая могущество от общения с духами и питавшаяся их кармой. Они УЧИЛИСЬ могуществу у этих духов и соответственно перенимали их характер, в основном злой, поднося изначально животных и разного рода кровавые подношения. С кем поведешься от того и наберешься как говориться. Шаманизм - это тоже своего рода единение ума шамана с духами, как следствие в потоке ума шамана не только появляются пророчества или могущество духов, но и остается СВЯЗЬ с ними - и связь с их характером. Это как мать которая сердцем чувствует детей. Если гьялпо где то "пирует" или кого то грабит - шаман получает свою долю, он чувствует могущество и прилив сил. Их ум неразделен. Я говорю о древнем Бон.
Свита гьялпо состоит по Тибетским воззрениям из совершенно разного отребья. Это совершенно разные духи, основой которых как и в мире людей является ГОПНИЧЕСТВО. 
В тибете таких разнообразных духов называют одним словом "дрэ", что значит злой дух, негативный дух, вредящий дух.
Суть строения иерархий духов - феодальная. Т.е. сильный подчиняет слабых.
Поэтому гьялпо - только лидер, потому что обладает могуществом. У него множество слуг.
Можно сравнить с капитаном пиратов и командой.

Что касается вашего вопроса напрямую приведу еще одну цитату, хотя мне не хочется трогать память Намхая Норбу Ринпоче - "Все, кто делал практику и пуджу гьялпо, под конец жизни теряют рассудок. Так что ничего хорошего в этом нет". Вы всегда делаете вид что не понимаете вам сказанного. Переводя стрелки на Индию. У тибета свои представления и самое главное - у Тибета своя история и ОПЫТ, связанный с духами.
Карма Гьялпо - ПОДАВЛЯТЬ в сансаре ВСЕХ кто их окружает. Вот и вся причина схождения с ума от практики с ними связанных. Они контролируют ум лучше человека и человек "теряет свои вожжи коня". Потому что гьялпо опытнее в этих вопросах контроля других существ.
Это тоже карма Тибета, связанная с желанием могущества. Вы не найдете в других странах подношения гьялпо. В тибете это часть народной психологии - стать могущественней и важнее других с помощью тайных знаний.
Эта карма так сильна, что даже буддистсткие монахи специально создали привычку читать мантры, причем очень громко - но так что ты не разберешь ни одного слова. Чтобы хранить свои тайны.
Например у Далай-Ламы есть оракул, связанный с охранителем храма в Самье - настоящим гьялпо, связанным клятвой с Гуру Ринпоче, Падмасамбхавой. Это САМЫЙ могущественный из существующих гьялпо, которого называют еще "белым брахмой". Но это единственный гьялпо который связан обетом с Дхармой, очень мудрый и развитый гьялпо.
У него тоже есть множество свит, огромные армии каких то существ, многие из которых путешествуют по миру, собирая информацию, недоступную людям. Многие - занимаются охраной разных мест.Я читал про этого охранителя довольно много. У него есть на на Алтае свои "завязки" и по всему миру.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> связанным клятвой с Гуру Ринпоче, Падмасамбхавой. Это САМЫЙ могущественный из существующих гьялпо, которого называют еще "белым брахмой". Но это единственный гьялпо который связан обетом с Дхармой, очень мудрый и развитый гьялпо.


 Ну и в чем у вас беда то? через таких существ разных классов и идет все взаимодействие в практике. Читайте сами тексты и наставления практики внимательней. Краткие садханы, где может не быть каких-то слов, подразумевают, что практику известен смысл полных и он полностью применяется и в краткой.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для того, чтобы ответить на ваши вопросы, надо отвлечься от искаженных представлений, вызванных практиками Дхармы вне изучения этого вопроса. Т.е. отвлечься покоя ума и подумать не о том, как вам хотелось бы, смотря на мир через поток ума, наполненный какими то учениями, а посмотреть на его карму.
> Карма же такова. Гьялпо - это попросту могущество, но могущество в мире сансары необходимо защищать от других могущественных существ.


Гьялпо, если уж по попросту - царь
(точнее раджа, но пусть уж будет попросту и более привычное - царь)

----------


## Александр С

> Это - сансара.


Представьте, что вы ведете какой-то бизнес, и ваши конкуренты используют самые грязные уловки, чтобы вставить вам палки в колеса. Вы решаете организовать фуршет, куда приглашаете городские власти, чиновников из контролирующих организаций и руководство конкурирующей фирмы. На этом мероприятии недвусмыленно намекаете последним, чьим покровительством вы пользуетесь и что произойдет с их бизнесом, если они продолжат чинить вам препятствия. При этом никакого насилия не происходит, все сидят за одним столом. Правда, за столом, кроме вас, никого нет - но это вы понимаете потом :-)

Или пусть будут гопники. Вы живете в небольшом городе, переехать никуда не можете, а местная гопота не дает вам прохода. И вот вы решаете пригласить этих гопников на стрелку и обещаете им по ящику пива и по блоку парламента каждому. Они решают, что вы окончательно решили прогнуться, приходят и получают обещанное. Но при этом видят уважаемых людей и начальника городской полиции в окружении силовиков, которые дают шпане понять, что теперь они - ваша крыша. Те делают соответствующие выводы.

Примерно такой алгоритм описан в "Сурчоде Джамгона Конгтрула" Проанализируйте этот текст как пример. 

Я не знаю, читали ли вы "Отсекая надежду и страх" и "Комментарии на практику Чод", (обратите внимание на главу 
"Практика чод – осуществление двух накоплений.") Возможно, вам станет понятнее мотивировка всего этого.

----------

Joy (05.09.2021), Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2020)

----------


## Алсу

Рябята ну что вы спорите, у ньнгмапов и гьялпо и тцен – дхармапаоы, это уже не говоря о том, что их нидо кормить. даже не обращенных.

----------


## Алсу

Почему тот же Цонкапа в Нагриме постоянно цитирует тексты тантр. Просто потому, что эти тексты и есть основа Ваджраяны, коренные тексты, не комментарии, а сами тексты тантр. Не говоря уже о том, что каждый текст тантр Ишатедеваты это полноценый бкддийский путь. Не какой-то буддизм вокруг, а сами тантры носят исчерпывающий характер. Есть вспомогательные тантры, это чтобы  тантристу не мешали другие существа - это Палы, Дакини, мирские хоть девы хоть демоны.
Ну прописано в вашей тантре кормить странных существ - накормите. Не прописано, возьмите из тантры Дхармапал это поможет безопасности вокруг или возьмите Мачиг Лобдон, то что лежит на поверхности.

----------


## Воробьян

> Ну прописано в вашей тантре кормить странных существ - накормите. Не прописано, возьмите из тантры Дхармапал это поможет безопасности вокруг или возьмите Мачиг Лобдон, то что лежит на поверхности.


Никогда не соглашался с такой постановкой вопроса. Верить написанному. 
Гаутама Будда предлагал в своем пути проверять, даже если на это уходит много кальп. Когда я встречаю в текстах практик, написанных Далай-Ламой или другим учителем "Дхаммы" т.е. тантры из учения Гаутамы у меня возникает больше доверия, чем к практике, полностью написанной на основании исключительно тибетских компиляций учений, тертонов и прочего - без Канджура основанного на практиках Гаутамы и его учеников, т.е. древних тантр, древних мантр подношений, древних мантр гневных проявлений.
Когда я встречаю в практике Авалокитешвары фразу "до тех пор пока не появятся знаки реализации" я верю такой практике, а в которой написано "делайте неважно какие происходят события позитивные или негативные" - я лично не верю в такие практики и таким учителям. В них нет уважения к уму ученика и его измерению.

----------


## Воробьян

> которые дают шпане понять, что теперь они - ваша крыша. Те делают соответствующие выводы.


Вот это и странно. Читая Сутры таких ситуаций много, но "гопники", скажем так самые сильные из них, начальство - радовалось Будде или его спутникам, сами давая учения о достижении счастья, часто мирских благ. 
С низшими гопниками дела там производились на уровне "сгинь".
Вот эта разница и составляет видимо корень различения ваджраяны и малой и большой колесниц Будды как пути.

Понимаешь, возникает очень много неразрешимых кармических противоречий в привлечении к учению непросветленных существ с претензией, что они занимают место в трех корнях чуть ли не как учителя. Не секрет, что Махакала - проявление Авалокитешвары. Или Ямантака - проявление Манджушри. Их внешний облик соответствует тем проявлениям, которые были приняты 2,5 тыс. лет назад. Кто-то считает Ямантаку - охранителем, кто-то личным йидамом, в зависимости от степени развитости.
Но я не понимаю, если считают йидамом например ядерное оружие или полк РВСН на службе президента РФ. Каких-то существ, которые выполняют СВОИ сансарные задачи, никогда не пересекающиеся с целями Дхармы.
Это говорит только о том, что и цели такого учения - не пересекаются с целями учения Будды и больше похожи на цели хозяина полка РВСН. 

Как говорится ум умом, но каково намерение этого ума? Причинение страданий живым существам?

----------


## Алсу

Вы хоть тантры махакалы читали? Ведь вам там все и кормить духов, и уничтожать врагов там все что вам там кажется сомнительным (от незнания) там было

«Йогин, ради благоприятствования, должен совершать пятеричное подношение (пуджопахарам) всем якшам и бхутам; только тогда он исполнит свои желания. И все якши в мире будут удовлетворены. Для обретения контроля, практики колдовства, уничтожения собственных врагов, изгнания и убийства солдат, умиротворения для увеличения счастья необходимо: если так, то следует подносить балим во все времена собранию якшей"»


Цонкапа Нагрим писал именно для тантристов, там все базируется на тантрах и комментарии следуют только после текстов тантр. При полном их незыблемом уважении.


...в другом случае, мы выполняли ритуал Хаягривы. Это не было нацелено только на Долгьяла. Цель состояла в том, чтобы уничтожить всё, будь это человек, не-человек, лама, божество или призрак. Это вредит Дхарме и правому делу Тибета. Независимо от того, что это - это должно быть ликвидировано."
(A talk on Dolgyal by H.H. the Dalai Lama during the course of religious teachings in Dharamsala, October 1997)


From the address delivered by the Dalai Lama at the preparatory session of Tamdrin Yangsang and Sangdrub empowerments, March 21 1996:		
Оракул Нечунга	
"Так как оказалось, согласно государственным оракулам, что Долгьял связан с китайскими буддийскими божествами ("Chinese Buddhist deities"), мы на самом деле упоминали его имя в нашем изгнании демонов на основе Тамдрина (Хаягрива) в то время. Все-таки на изгнания нельзя полагаться окончательно, у меня были странные сны с тех пор. Поэтому я не чувствую, что мне будет комфортно, если почитатели Шугдэна присутствуют здесь. Если раздражение между божествами приведет к дисгармонии между людьми, это будет духовный кризис."

Примичателен и следующий тезис: «у меня были странные сны». Один такой сон Далай-лама озвучивает:
"Однажды ночью в течение периода, когда мы проводили этот ритуал, мне снилось, что я сидел на моей кровати. Около моей кровати был маленький мальчик, приблизительно семь или восемь лет, которого я воспринял как Долгьяла. Этот мальчик держал мою правую руку. Когда я взглянул снова, я увидел, что там, где он держал мою руку, ногти мальчика превратились в когти, и он выпустил их. Я был раздражен, схватил ребенка за шею и задушил его. Я визуализировал себя непосредственно как Хаягриву и мое осмысление божественной гордости было очень чистым. Все еще поддерживая эту хорошее видение и божественную гордость, я взял ребенка в свои руки, растер его между моими пальцами и проглотил его. Это было очень отчетливое видение. Тогда я пробудился. И когда я пробудился, я был все еще в процессе глотания. В мой ум пришла мысль: “Странно, как могло что то, размером с маленького мальчика протиснутся в мое горло”. Это от того, что мое обычное восприятие начало возникать снова". (A talk on Dolgyal by H.H. the Dalai Lama during the course of religious teachings in Dharamsala, October 1997)

----------


## Воробьян

> Вы хоть тантры махакалы читали? Ведь вам там все и кормить духов, и уничтожать врагов там все что вам там кажется сомнительным (от незнания) там было


Я читал, КТО создал эти практики и в каком виде они передаются. Махакала изначально в Кангьюре - один, это "военноначальник богов", передавший свою мантру для победы над демонами.
"...для осуществления обетов охранителей, подчинения демонов, вплоть до полного разрушения города ракшасов и якшей, ради защиты учения Трех Драгоценностей"

В Тибете - это другой персонаж с другой начинкой, причины мне неизвестны, это надо целые тома истории изучать как развивался буддизм.
Разница между изначальным буддизмом и его тибетской интерпретацией велика. И я постоянно на нее наталкиваюсь, хотя повторюсь попался мне сборник практик скомпилированный Далай -Ламой - в нем постоянно встречаются мантры из древнего буддизма, и в подношениях, и в призываниях. Даже ссылка на практику Сурчод который тут давал представитель Бон включает такие мантры.




> Один такой сон Далай-лама озвучивает:
> "Однажды ночью в течение периода, когда мы проводили этот ритуал, мне снилось, что я сидел на моей кровати. Около моей кровати был маленький мальчик, приблизительно семь или восемь лет, которого я воспринял как Долгьяла. Этот мальчик держал мою правую руку. Когда я взглянул снова, я увидел, что там, где он держал мою руку, ногти мальчика превратились в когти, и он выпустил их.


Мачиг Лабдрон:
Кроме того, магические существа класса Гьялбо могут проявляться в небольших, даже крошечных формах. Например, как множество маленьких детей, обнаженных или одетых в красивые одежды из хлопка, шелка, золотой парчи, рождающие чувство умиления и жалости, желание их воспитывать, отсутствие опаски по отношению к ним, обнимание, целование, сажание их на спину, на голову, чувство любви и привязанности к ним; то же самое по отношению к тигру, слону, обезьяне, павлину, белой собачке, ястребу, белому коню, верблюду, белым и черным мышам большого размера и прочим животным и птицам; они рождают желание защищать и беречь, чувство трепета по отношению к ним, желание заполучить их себе не смотря ни на что, невозможность оторваться от этого, чувство привязанности — все это знаки проявления обусловленности духами Гьялбо на внешнем уровне.

Что странного?

----------


## Алсу

Друг мой, ну читайте  тексты татр, и запомните раз и навсегда что ламрим это не нагрим.

----------


## Александр С

> Вот эта разница и составляет видимо корень различения ваджраяны и малой и большой колесниц Будды как пути.


Правильно. Потому что суть метода - очищение и интеграция внешней мандалы вселенной, в том числе _всех населяющих ее существ_ шести миров, с внутренней мандалой своего тела, тела - с его ветрами и каналами, и всего вместе - с таковостью всех явлений. Поскольку, практика идама является привнесением плода на путь, то и в момент преображения окружающий вас мир чист и совершенен. Здесь нечему сказать "сгинь". 




> Понимаешь, возникает очень много неразрешимых кармических противоречий в привлечении к учению непросветленных существ с претензией, что они занимают место в трех корнях чуть ли не как учителя.


Нигде не идет речи о включении непросветленных существ в ряд объектов прибежища. Это нонсенс. (Или мы опять друг друга не поняли.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Понимаешь, возникает очень много неразрешимых кармических противоречий в привлечении к учению непросветленных существ с претензией, что они занимают место в трех корнях чуть ли не как учителя


Вот почему то не покидает меня уверенность, что Вы везде где встречаете наименование "гьял по" сразу же считаете, что это относится к данному обсуждаемому классу существ.
Но это не всегда так, гьялпо это слово значащее - раджа.
Например _Дхарма-раджа_ , по тибетски будет Чокйи Гьялпо, но это никак не значит, что все у кого имя, эпитет, все те к кому так обращаются  - относятся к данному классу существ )
Тоже и по другим случаям употребления тибетского слова "гьял по"

----------


## Алсу

Александр, в объекты прибежеще их никто не включает. Но по тантре их надо кормить.

----------


## Александр С

Конечно. Это я Воробьяну отвечал.

----------


## Воробьян

> Правильно. Потому что суть метода - очищение и интеграция внешней мандалы вселенной, в том числе _всех населяющих ее существ_ шести миров, с внутренней мандалой своего тела, тела - с его ветрами и каналами, и всего вместе - с таковостью всех явлений. Поскольку, практика идама является привнесением плода на путь, то и в момент преображения окружающий вас мир чист и совершенен. Здесь нечему сказать "сгинь".


Не говорите ли вы о психологических "розовых очках" когда говорите о совершенстве мира? В нем полностью исчерпаны страдания существ, или вы перестали их воспринимать, зародив истинную каруну ваджраяны - нигилизм и больше НИЧЕГО? Вы видите существ ада тоже совершенными, как их их страдания?
Даже самые омраченные существа обладают потенциалом к совершенству. Это сказал Падмасамбхава. Почему же вы видите потенциал - совершенством? Гьялпо например. Может в вашем понимании совершенства что-то не так, или вы что-то не так выразили словами? Я вижу в этом только розовые очки ваджраяны как ее сердце. Есть карма или нет кармы? Есть страдания или нет страданий? Есть кали-юга или нет кали-юги?
У меня с самого начала знакомства с буддизмом возник вопрос, если защитники привлеченные к Дхарме считаются просветленными (они таковы только в Ваджраяне, а обоих колесницах Будды их нет), зачем выделять их в гневные божества и так упорно скрывать их реальную мирную форму? Я не имею в виду защитников вроде Махакалы, являющихся проявлением. А существ вроде Пехара или Дордже Легпы. 
Если они так просветлены - какова их продолжительность жизни? Почему они не интегрируются как учителя? Например на макушке Падмасамбхавы? 

Понимаете в чем дело... Насколько я помню карма просветленных существ исчерпывается. Остается активность. Любой человек в мире начитывая мантру Гуру Падмасамбхавы - получает помощь и сиддхи. То же происходит с мантрой Будды Гаутамы. Но для мантр защитников нужны посвящения. И подношения. Их "просветленная активность" обусловлена какой то кармой, о которой никто не говорит? Какой именно? 




> Нигде не идет речи о включении непросветленных существ в ряд объектов прибежища. Это нонсенс. (Или мы опять друг друга не поняли.)


А вы можете доказать, что "покорение" какого то существа и его обет только лично Падмасамбхаве или другому просветленному учителю (а насколько я знаю в Тибете иметь "защитника" монастыря, личного "защитника", "защитника" дома, "защитника" отдельного молитвенного барабана - чуть ли не мания) - означает обет и лично вам? Что есть защитник Дхармы? 

Мне трудно выразить свои мысли по этому поводу, потому что они больше интуитивны. 
Логика. Для того чтобы защищать нужен враг от которого вы защищаете. 
Для того чтобы был враг, его намерение должно быть враждебным в уме.
Как состыковать ваше понятие "совершенства мира" просветленного ума, с просветленностью защитников, для которых в совершенном мире ИХ просветленного ума (они ведь просветленные существа, разве нет) существуют враги?
Если они как вы говорите "очистили мандалу своего ума" - откуда там несовершенство? 
И это - про существ 8 классов, ставших защитниками Дхармы. А вы говорите о тех кто вообще всю свою жизнь в измерении Мамо или Гьялпо только и думает о том как кого то казнить и расчленить. Ведь есть же такие или нет?
В мире людей - полно, например.

----------


## Воробьян

> Вот почему то не покидает меня уверенность, что Вы везде где встречаете наименование "гьял по" сразу же считаете, что это относится к данному обсуждаемому классу существ.
> Но это не всегда так, гьялпо это слово значащее - раджа.
> Например _Дхарма-раджа_ , по тибетски будет Чокйи Гьялпо, но это никак не значит, что все у кого имя, эпитет, все те к кому так обращаются  - относятся к данному классу существ )
> Тоже и по другим случаям употребления тибетского слова "гьял по"


Расскажите мне мил человек, если я привожу цитату Далай-Ламы о "злых духах Гьялпо" - это означает что я просто ошибаюсь, там речь идет о каком то радже или титуле?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Расскажите мне мил человек, если я привожу цитату Далай-Ламы о "злых духах Гьялпо" - это означает что я просто ошибаюсь, там речь идет о каком то радже или титуле?


Вы не на цитате Далай Ламы делаете утверждение что в этих ""непросветлённых"" "злых духах Гьялпо" принимается Прибежище.

Вы хотябы на символизм формы тех кого относите к """непросветлённым"" злым духам Гьялпо" посмотрите, из тех в ком\чём принимается Прибежище, есть там например _глаз Дхармы_  символически указывающий на то что это ""просветлённое""(тобишь Арйа, Махасаттва или Будда) существо или нет.

----------


## Воробьян

> Вы не на цитате Далай Ламы делаете утверждение что в этих ""непросветлённых"" "злых духах Гьялпо" принимается Прибежище.
> Вы хотябы на символизм формы тех кого относите к """непросветлённым"" злым духам Гьялпо" посмотрите, из тех в ком\чём принимается Прибежище, есть там например _глаз Дхармы_  символически указывающий на то что это ""просветлённое""(тобишь Арйа, Махасаттва или Будда) существо или нет.


Вот тут мы остановимся. И я спрошу, вы видели на изображении индийских божеств или демонов "глаз Дхармы"? 
Третий глаз присутствует у: людоедов, демонов-мар, у демоницы Кали например, у кровопийц пишачи, и практически всех остальных демонов
Так же он присутствует на изображении Шугдена, признанного "злым духом" задолго до 20 века, вроде веке в 16м тогдашним Далай-Ламой. 

Что касается наличия его у Будд - посмотрите древние статуи начала эры с изображением Гаутамы или Авалокитешвары. 
Ничего подобного у них нет. Их отличает только НИМБ света, означающий чистоту разума, несущего свет всем вокруг.
И у Ваджрапани, и у Манджушри, и у Амитабхи и других. Я имею в виду древние индийские статуи, чудом сохранившиеся до нашего времени.
вот например Авалокитешвара:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот тут мы остановимся. ...:


Да это одно из того с чего надо начинать.
Буддийские изображения (как и вообщем индийское искусство) это инфографика.

И Вы либо получаете передачу значений символизма и работаете со смыслами который несёт форма.

Либо придумываете странный мир, где гдето на небесах сидит голый старик с синей кожей, 
а 2500 лет назад по земле ходил Будда с длиннющим языком, большими ушами и руками до колен, 
и т.п.

Либо перераспределяете смыслы считывая с формы информацию присущую этим знакам в Вашей культурной среде.
и ...

----------


## Александр С

> Не говорите ли вы о психологических "розовых очках" когда говорите о совершенстве мира? В нем полностью исчерпаны страдания существ, или вы перестали их воспринимать, зародив истинную каруну ваджраяны - нигилизм и больше НИЧЕГО? Вы видите существ ада тоже совершенными, как их их страдания?


Речь идет о работе с вашим собственным восприятием:




> 1117. К тебе, знающему благое, пришел я, умоляющий, вопрошая тебя: "Как я должен смотреть на мир, чтобы владыка смерти не узрел меня?
> 1118. – Как на пустой, взирай ты на этот мир: разрушив обычное понимание "себя", ты поборешь и смерть; владыка смерти не узрит того, кто так смотрит на мир.


Это из сутры палийского канона. О том же говорится и в Алмазной сутре:




> Не держась ни за какое представление, и тогда истинная реальность, как она есть не, поколеблется.46 И по какой причине?
> 
> Как на сновидение, иллюзию,
> Как на отражение и пузыри на воде,
> Как на росу и молнию —
> Так следует смотреть на все деятельные дхармы””.


Об этом же говорит Падмасамбхава, обращаясь к Еше Цогьял и указывая на метод достижения (а заодно - и на социо-культурные обстоятельства своего проявления):




> Пема Джюнгне живет для того,
> Чтобы обратить и наставить в вере демонопоклонников.
> Это искусное деяние,
> Осуществляемое тремя телами
> полностью совершенного Будды,
> Несравнимо с делами обычных людей,
> Которые подобны пузырям на воде.
> Если ты страшишься рождения и смерти,
> Впитай в себя учение Будды,
> ...


Ваджраяна предлагает быстрый способ обретения этого понимания. Вы, как живое существо, обращаетесь к просветленному источнику примера (гуру), состояния (дева) и активности (дакини) _своего собственного_ пробуждения, достигнутого вами (с вашей т.з., но не с абсолютной) в будущем, потому как _ничто внешнее_ не способно вам помочь в этом деле. 




> Почему же вы видите потенциал - совершенством?


Узнайте сами и подробно, чем отличается путь причины (общая махаяна) от пути плода (ваджраяны). В первом случае говорится о вас, как о Воробьяне, идущем по пути реализации своего потенциала: ваш ум подчинен закону причины и следствия и вы находитесь во времени и пространстве (т.е. являетесь живым существом), совершаете моральный выбор. Во втором - о будде, полностью совершенном, обладающем знанием трех времен и десяти направлений,  т.е. находящимся за пределами конкретного времени и места, не обусловленного в своем пребывании ничем. То же относится и ко всем остальным живым существам.




> Может в вашем понимании совершенства что-то не так, или вы что-то не так выразили словами?


Естественно. Только наставления учителя, показавшего вам мандалу, ознакомившего вас с природой ума, могут быть по-настоящему полезны. Метод является тайным не потому, что есть некая корыстно скрываемая тайна, а потому что его понимание основано не только словах, но и на определенных переживаниях, прежде всего - на опыте посвящения. 




> Есть карма или нет кармы? Есть страдания или нет страданий? Есть кали-юга или нет кали-юги?


... определяет ваше состояние ума. Нет общей кармы, как отдельного явления, на которое можно бы было указать. Но есть общее кармическое видение, сходствами порождающее обстоятельства. Поэтому и работать вы можете только в условиях своей кармы, очищая единую причину возникновения как сансары, так и нирваны - ваш собственный ум. О том, что произойдет с восприятием, как только эта причина и все возникающее будет очищено, сказано в Праджняпарамита хридая сутре.




> У меня с самого начала знакомства с буддизмом возник вопрос, если защитники привлеченные к Дхарме считаются просветленными (они таковы только в Ваджраяне, а обоих колесницах Будды их нет), зачем выделять их в гневные божества и так упорно скрывать их реальную мирную форму? Я не имею в виду защитников вроде Махакалы, являющихся проявлением. А существ вроде Пехара или Дордже Легпы.


Формы божеств - проявления их качеств, а их "реальная" природа запредельна всему выразимому, на нее возможны лишь указания. Дхармапалы, - третий корень прибежища (дакини), - спонтанная активность вашего просветленного ума. Если это понимание реализовано, то нет необходимости в совершении внешних действий. Если же влияние обстоятельств не устранено таким образом, и вы продолжаете находиться в двойственном состоянии, то для получения пользы вам необходимо установить контакт с ними, как с чем-то относительно внешним. Для работы с несовершенствами они принимают видимость несовершенных, угрожающих или кровожадных существ - как стоматолог для ребенка. Эта внешняя форма определяется не эстетическими предпочтениями и не соответствием тибетской демонологии неким представлениям о раннем индийском буддизме, а традицией конкретной линии. И опять встает вопрос о доверии к методу и наличии вдохновляющего примера.




> Любой человек в мире начитывая мантру Гуру Падмасамбхавы - получает помощь и сиддхи. То же происходит с мантрой Будды Гаутамы. Но для мантр защитников нужны посвящения. И подношения. Их "просветленная активность" обусловлена какой то кармой, о которой никто не говорит? Какой именно?


Во-первых, просветленная активность не может быть обусловлена причиной и следствием в силу своей природы. Кармой обусловлено ваше нынешнее состояние и возможность эту помощь получить. Соответственно, активность так же принимает иллюзорный вид кармических проявлений для работы с ними, подобный им. Например, обитающие в материальном измерении Медноцветной горы ракшасы воспринимают Падмасамбхаву как сильнейшего в своей среде, авторитарного правителя. Читая устремление рождения в ее чистом измерении, вы явно не ставите перед собой целью рождение в среде этих ракшасов, однако вполне можете там оказаться, если недостаточно очистите свое восприятие. Собственно, похожее и происходит с нами, обитателями чистой земли Будды, уже сейчас:




> "Эта моя Просветлённая Земля всегда чиста, но кажется загрязнённой, чтобы я мог вести людей низкой духовности к Освобождению. Это подобно пище богов, принимающей различную окраску соответственно заслугам каждого вкушающего. Так что, Шарипутра, человек, чей ум чист, видит этот мир в её величественной чистоте".


Во-вторых, для самопорождения себя в форме Гуру Ринпоче или Будды Гаутамы вам так же нужно посвящение, а к защитникам, во время выполнения их практик, вы обращаетесь в форме идама. Без посвящения этот способ взаимодействия с окружающим вас миром не осуществим технически. А встреча с учением, получение посвящения - это тоже следствие накопленных причин.


Ели вам по какой-то причине сложно осилить Нагрим Дже Цонгкапы, то начните с "Основы буддийской мысли. Тантра" Геше Таши Церинга. 
Возможно, какие-то моменты прояснит достаточно ясное и краткое (относительно масштабности затрагиваемых в нем тем)  изложение Калу Ринпоче своего опыта.

----------


## Воробьян

> Да это одно из того с чего надо начинать.
> Буддийские изображения (как и вообщем индийское искусство) это инфографика.
> 
> И Вы либо получаете передачу значений символизма и работаете со смыслами который несёт форма.
> 
> Либо придумываете странный мир, где гдето на небесах сидит голый старик с синей кожей, 
> а 2500 лет назад по земле ходил Будда с длиннющим языком, большими ушами и руками до колен, 
> и т.п.
> 
> ...


Т.е. считав смысла Вы решили, что индийские демоны - это дэвы, просветленные по причине наличия третьего глаза?
А как вы определяете какие существуют обеты у этих существ? Вы говорили еще и о "Бодхисаттвах". Или все 8 классов - бодхисаттвы?

----------


## Воробьян

> Речь идет о работе с вашим собственным восприятием:


Тут цитировать много не хочется. 




> Во-первых, просветленная активность не может быть обусловлена причиной и следствием в силу своей природы.


Может или не может - она обусловлена. Если вы заметили, существует уйма йидамов Ваджаяны и уйма защитников. Даже то, что у них разная самбхогакая - карма. Кармическое видение. Его нет только в дхармакайе.
Причем эта карма часто связана именно с омрачениями, и это вполне... ваджраянски. Люди с разными омрачениями или страхами практикуют разных йидамов. 

Можно привести пример паломничества как кармы. И пути как кармы. Христиане кружатся вокруг мощей как пчелы и залетают в гнездо Саурона в Израиль. 
Буддисты - едут в Сарнат, посещают монастыри своей школы, их "кармические следы" если нарисовать карту будут тоже кармой. Привязанностью к пути.
Вот например просветленный учитель Намхай Норбу Ринпоче, неоднократно упомянутый. Его "просветленная активность" была привязана к созданным собой общинам в разных странах. Маршрут.
Он не заезжал на хадж в Мекку. Потому что существует отвержение этого пути и привязанность к своей линии передачи. 

А просветление - означает "без ограничений". И обучение без ограничений. 
Если вспомнить Гуру Ринпоче - он дал обет, что определенное количество начитываний его мантры приведет к результату. Потому что его активность ограничений не имеет.
И вы наверное знаете, что многие верующие в совершенно иных богов других религий услышав мантру Падмасамбхавы получают сиддхи. Без ограничений. 
О какой просветленной активности вы говорите? Говоря только об ограничениях.




> Во-вторых, для самопорождения себя в форме Гуру Ринпоче или Будды Гаутамы вам так же нужно посвящение, а к защитникам, во время выполнения их практик, вы обращаетесь в форме идама. Без посвящения этот способ взаимодействия с окружающим вас миром не осуществим технически. А встреча с учением, получение посвящения - это тоже следствие накопленных причин.


И вы сразу говорите противоречие пути Гаутамы Будды. Какие посвящения он получал?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. считав смысла Вы решили, что индийские демоны - это дэвы, просветленные по причине наличия третьего глаза?
> А как вы определяете какие существуют обеты у этих существ? Вы говорили еще и о "Бодхисаттвах". Или все 8 классов - бодхисаттвы?


я ничего не могу решить о индийских демонах
так как демоны - это из иной культуры

имхо конечно, но бывает лучше остаться внутри своей мировоззренческо-культурной среды
или выбрать более адаптированные к ней формы буддизма (хотя в действительности и там могут обнаружиться ... родные дэмоны)

Судя по всему Вы уже узнали и буддийско-индийские истории происхождения Дхармапал, возможно скоро дойдёте и до Ваджарапани который в виде яккхи\якши с ваджрой(молотом иль дубиной) находился всегда возле Будды в охранении. 
И это уже не спишешь ни на тибетское заимствование, ни на позднее индусское влияние.
И вот оно Вам надо ? 
А ведь могли и сразу обратить внимание, что при жизни Будды, в той культурной среде в которой он учил, люди того общества в основном и взаимодействали именно с якшами, нагами, ракшасами ....
Ну а принимать буддийское Прибежище, устремлённость и практические обеты Бодхисаттвы, обретать постижение Арйа - могут разные существа, 
нелюдь же только не может стать бхикшу или бхикшуни.

----------


## Воробьян

> я ничего не могу решить о индийских демонах так как демоны - это из иной культуры


Да что вы говорите. Утверждение, что любое изображение с третьим глазом принадлежит "просветленным существам" - ваше.
Я понимаю, что ловко заниматься демагогией и убегать от вопросов - это целое искусство, но утверждаете то вы, а не я. 
1. Какая степень просветления у якш, ракшасов, нагов, и прочих существ
2. Как среди них выделяются по вашим "культурологическим признакам" бодхисаттвы и прочие существа принявшие некоторые обеты ( как продолжение п.1)
Можно заниматься изобретением собственной мифологии сколько влезет, и о просветлении разного рода якш, но вы назовите просветленного якшу, котого вы лично знаете. 
Ну так, чтобы не быть голословным. Вы же опираетесь в своих мудрствованиях на личный опыт?




> Судя по всему Вы уже узнали и буддийско-индийские истории происхождения Дхармапал, возможно скоро дойдёте и до Ваджарапани который в виде яккхи\якши с ваджрой(молотом иль дубиной) находился всегда возле Будды в охранении. 
> И это уже не спишешь ни на тибетское заимствование, ни на позднее индусское влияние. И вот оно Вам надо ?


В сутрах Ваджрапани не "якша с ваджрой", а повелитель якш, принявший их облик для их контроля. Вы же наверное понимаете, что для того, чтобы быть якшей - надо им родиться в мире якш? 
Вы придерживаетесь какой то собственной неизвестной никому религии, где существа могут рождаться с кармой других миров и других существ? Ваджрапани никогда не БЫЛ якшей.

----------


## Олегггг

Если читать усопшему ( у нас) Бардо Тодел , то на русском или на непальском?

----------


## Воробьян

> Если читать усопшему ( у нас) Бардо Тодел , то на русском или на непальском?


"С буддийской точки зрения, верит ли умирающий человек в перерождение или нет, его перерождение существует, и также спокойный ум, даже если он нейтрален, очень важен во время смерти. Если человек неверующий, то чтение Тибетской Книги Мертвых может возбудить его ум..., что могло бы вызвать антипатию и таким образом навредить ему вместо помощи. В случае, если человек этому тем не менее открыт, мантры или имена будд могли бы помочь ему породить некоторую связь, и, таким образом, это было бы полезно. Важно принимать в расчет прежде всего установку умирающего человека". Далай-Лама Тензин Гьяцо.

Т.е. важно какова его личность и карма. Думаю до человека не знавшего тибетский язык после смерти трудно будет достучаться с помощью тибетского языка.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если читать усопшему ( у нас) Бардо Тодел , то на русском или на непальском?


_Бардо Тодел_ это часть учений одной из специальных танрических систем, для того чтоб именно это работало - нужно быть практиком именно этой системы. 

Хотя там есть и описание и общих моментов касаемо процесса естественного умирания, но они присутствуют и в общих наставлениях по умиранию, уже без специальных конкретных тантрических благословлений, методов, форм и т.д. данной конкретной системы
(а в других тантрических системах также есть - уже свои специальные методы умирания)

----------


## Воробьян

Умиранию разумных живых существ сотни тысяч лет, кто-то верил в земли охоты, кто-то в перерождение и сжигание трупов, кто-то бальзамировал себя с рабами. 

Что касается непосредственно "Бардо Тедол":
"Говоря об освобождении, которое дает изучение текстов "Бардо Тедол", мы имеем в виду следующее: любой человек, входящий в соприкосновение с этим учением, даже если его ум не открыт и подвержен сомнениям, получит внезапную вспышку просветления, благодаря силе передачи, которая заключена в этих сокровищах-терма" - составитель перевода "Бардо Тедол" для западного читателя тертон школы Кагью Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче (1940-1987)

----------


## Олегггг

Не смог понять, учитывается ли в Бардо́ Тхёдо́л  раскаяние или что сделано, то сделано?

----------


## Вольдемар

> Не смог понять, учитывается ли в Бардо́ Тхёдо́л  раскаяние или что сделано, то сделано?


ИМХО согласно Бардо́ Тхёдо́л, во время смерти и послесмертия раскаиваться уже поздно. Чтение Бардо́ Тхёдо́л предназначено, чтобы актуализировать мудрость накопленную при жизни. Мудрость эта "накапливается" через соответствующие тантрические практики. В идеале практику подошедшему к моменту смерти раскаиваться уже не в чем.

----------


## Амит

Раскаиваются при жизни в нашем мире, для этого делают практику Ваджрасаттвы, что равносильно очищению. В Бардо, то есть в посмертном состоянии можно получить абсолютное Просветление (Освобождение) или перерождение в Чистой земле, которая не относится к сансарическому существованию, далее открываются возможности для менее лучших рождений… Многое зависит от того в каком состоянии умирает человек. Сознание в Бардо не имеет опоры, оно направляется туда, куда направляет его ум в зависимости от накопленных 5-ти видов мудрости, а все видения в Бврдо появляются из-за кармического влияния склонностей.

----------


## Амит

> Доброго времени!
> 
> Скажите, кто есть восемь классов существ, и почему их еще называют "нелюди"?
> 
> К какому из шести миров они относятся?
> 
> Кто они и какова их роль в жизни и практике?
> 
> Я читал в одном источнике, что имена их оканчиваются на "-мукха", а в "Книге Тунов" Намкая Норбу Ринпоче: Яма, Дуд, Гьялпо, Нага, Дэва, Маио, Цен, Якша.


Это духи нашего мира: планетарные, стихий, земли, местности и собственно духи как создание эмоциональных и ментальных сил человека. 

Их роль в событиях. Они могут быть как разрушителями, так и защитниками. 

Практика в том, чтобы не допустить их разрушительного воздействия.

----------


## Joy

ᅠ



> Практика в том, чтобы не допустить их разрушительного воздействия.


а если допустить? 
всякая дхармическая практика ведёт к освобождению сознания от заблуждений, в тч таких как 'разрушительное воздействие'. если вместо будда дхармы упорно шаманить на духов — иллюзии про космогонево только окрепнут. тут какая-то тётя выше собралась за  ̶р̶о̶д̶и̶н̶у̶-̶м̶а̶т̶ь̶  секту Далай Ламе 'глотку перегрызть' — вот как можно поверить в сеттинг. а в игре важен не сам сеттинг — а удовольствие от игрового процесса — и победа над её условностями в итоге. 

все эти работы с вредоносными обстоятельствами — это трансформация своего же двойственного восприятия. для учеников мастер называет эти методы вторичными практиками — в помощь основной созерцательной — так как они служат продлению и улучшению условий жизни практикующего и всех, кто кармически с ним связан: чем лучше=дольше жизнь — тем больше шанс постичь неконцептуальную мудрость и утвердиться в этом знании. в том числе с помощью так называемых вторичных практик, связанных, например, с восемью классами. если не упускать из виду ради чего вообще всё это. 
ᅠ

----------

Alex (05.09.2021), Амит (06.09.2021), Иван О (05.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2021)

----------


## Иван О

Всё ради любви! :Smilie:

----------

Амит (06.09.2021)

----------


## Амит

> а если допустить?


Если допустить, будем иметь то что имеем, на физическом плане природные катастрофы, эпидемии и пандемии, социальные катастрофы и войны, как следствие сворачивание мира и новое возникновение по кармическим причинам.





> всякая дхармическая практика ведёт к освобождению сознания от заблуждений, в тч таких как 'разрушительное воздействие'. если вместо будда дхармы упорно шаманить на духов — иллюзии про космогонево только окрепнут. тут какая-то тётя выше собралась за ̶р̶о̶д̶и̶н̶у̶-̶м̶а̶т̶ь̶ секту Далай Ламе 'глотку перегрызть' — вот как можно поверить в сеттинг. а в игре важен не сам сеттинг — а удовольствие от игрового процесса — и победа над её условностями в итоге.


Вредоносных духов не шаманят как в компьютерной игре, и не нужно быть шаманом чтобы производить на свет духов и таких сущностей как "нелюди", они продукт ума, точнее, наших омрачений. Пока есть омрачения будут и вредоносные сущности.





> все эти работы с вредоносными обстоятельствами — это трансформация своего же двойственного восприятия. для учеников мастер называет эти методы вторичными практиками — в помощь основной созерцательной — так как они служат продлению и улучшению условий жизни практикующего и всех, кто кармически с ним связан: чем лучше=дольше жизнь — тем больше шанс постичь неконцептуальную мудрость и утвердиться в этом знании. в том числе с помощью так называемых вторичных практик, связанных, например, с восемью классами. если не упускать из виду ради чего вообще всё это.


Созерцание составная часть. шести совершенств. Очищения от сансарических привязанностей и двойственного восприятия, если мы говорим о пути бодхисатв напрямую зависит от шести совершенств среди которых нет главных и второстепенных.

----------


## Joy

> Если допустить, будем иметь то что имеем, на физическом плане природные катастрофы, эпидемии и пандемии, социальные катастрофы и войны, как следствие сворачивание мира и новое возникновение по кармическим причинам.


ну и что 
в сансаре нет спокойного места 




> Вредоносных духов не шаманят как в компьютерной игре, и не нужно быть шаманом чтобы производить на свет духов и таких сущностей как "нелюди", они продукт ума, точнее, наших омрачений. Пока есть омрачения будут и вредоносные сущности.


да это метафора была. шаманить на духов = верить в них как в нечто реально существующее 




> Созерцание составная часть. шести совершенств. Очищения от сансарических привязанностей и двойственного восприятия, если мы говорим о пути бодхисатв напрямую зависит от шести совершенств среди которых нет главных и второстепенных.


не, я не про бхуми, а про постижение природы ума

----------


## Амит

> ну и что 
> в сансаре нет спокойного места


Это не исключает того что нужно прикладывать усилия чтобы сделать мир лучше. В индивидуальном смысле сансара прекращается.





> да это метафора была. шаманить на духов = верить в них как в нечто реально существующее


Странная метафора для буддиста. В голодных духов вы тоже не верите?





> не, я не про бхуми, а про постижение природы ума


Бхуми, то есть стадии духовного развития, как раз-таки и являются непосредственным постижением природы ума. Просто неконцептуальная медитация не устраняет корень сансары. Во всех классах буддийской тантры практикующие принимают обеты бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Joy

> Это не исключает того что нужно прикладывать усилия чтобы сделать мир лучше. В индивидуальном смысле сансара прекращается.


да, это славно, особенно если не начинать причинять добро в духе сутты про прету, которого пожалел монах и дал тому водички 





> Странная метафора для буддиста. В голодных духов вы тоже не верите?


nope, я не религиозный человек. либо знаю — либо не знаю. 
а метафора не про это. бывает, из прямого знания лепят религии всякие -) 




> Бхуми, то есть стадии духовного развития, как раз-таки и являются непосредственным постижением природы ума. Просто неконцептуальная медитация не устраняет корень сансары. Во всех классах буддийской тантры практикующие принимают обеты бодхисаттвы.


каждому своё. но не обетами едиными

----------

Иван О (07.09.2021)

----------


## Олегггг

День добрый. Предельно простой вопрос-какой смысл изучать Бардо Тодел , если в последнем воплощении наделал гнусностей и , мягко говоря, нелицеприятных поступков? Или Бардо все таки шанс?

----------


## Павел Б

Изучать Бардо Тхёдол надо для того, чтобы как раз понять - есть ли у тебя шанс.
После изучения станет ясно.

----------


## Aion

> День добрый. Предельно простой вопрос-какой смысл изучать Бардо Тодел , если в последнем воплощении наделал гнусностей и , мягко говоря, нелицеприятных поступков? Или Бардо все таки шанс?


Добрый вечер. Предельно простой ответ:

----------

